#launchpad 2004-12-27
<jordi> anyone awake?
* Kinnison is
<Kinnison> vaguely
<Kinnison> except I'm about to go to bed.
<Kinnison>  jordi.
<Kinnison> ish :-)
* Kinnison is learning; slowly
<Kinnison> time for bed though
<Kinnison> g'night
* lamont_r is testing a new upstream util-linux
<lamont_r> then sleeping
* Signon time  :    Fri Dec  3 09:09:15 2004
* Signoff time :    Thu Dec 16 08:50:00 2004
* Total uptime :   12d 23h 40m 45s
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-meeting] 
* #canonical-meeting is desynced from zelazny.freenode.net at 08:51am
<Kinnison> Morning
<stub> lifeless: The auth problem fix is going through PQM
<lifeless> cool. Ping Spiv I guess when its done, or is it a lunhcpad problem ?
<spiv> It's a lunchpad problem as I understand it -- the authserver already copes with the extra newline.  (assuming this is the problem I think it is)
<stub> lifeless: It is a lunchpack problem
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Welcome to the packed-launch-pad. Crucifixion? Line on the left, one merge each.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Welcome to the packed-lunch-pad. Crucifixion? Line on the left, one merge each.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Make auth more robust (patch-1109)
<dilys> New Malone bug #150: "BugMessage full text index", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/150
<stub> Mmm.... 25 minutes...
<lifeless> garh.
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: authentication fix for launchpad (patch-17)
<lifeless> fix applied.
<lifeless> did we get that custom 502 message done ?
<carlos> dudes, shouldn't we remove the ruber duck from the production server?
<lifeless> so, you know that machines with 64K of RAM can run some lovely high level langues :)
<Kinnison> lifeless: Lua :-)
<lifeless> bah. trolled the wrong channel
* Kinnison tickles lifeless 
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : Welcome to the packed-lunch-pad. Crucifixion? Line on the left, one merge each. Rubber-Duckies-R-Us
<Kinnison> How droll :-)
<jordi> Register an Open Source (Upstream) Product
<jordi> I guess it's launchpad policy to use Open Source, right?
<jordi> ie, it can't be changed to Free Software? :)
<daf> I don't think we have a policy
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: package and product form refactoring, simplifying the UI (patch-1110)
<mgedmin> if I do '\xff' in u'abc', I get a TypeError: 'in <string>' requires string as left operand rather than a UnicodeError
<mgedmin> how misleading
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/buildbot--devel--0: buildbot ftp support improvements from production semi-sprint (patch-87)
<dilys> New Malone bug #151: "Fragile email address handling", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/151
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Nicole ready to run on Dogfood (patch-1111)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: merge production fixes into development (patch-1112)
<BradB> elmo: everything as in 80,000 everything, please
<BradB> (i.e. the open bugs)
<elmo> where do you want them?
<elmo> any particular machine (mawson?) or just somewhere on the LAN you can fetch them?
<jordi> does anyone have mako near them?
<daf> jordi: yes
<jordi> I need to talk to him urgently.
<daf> dude, why didn't you just /msg him?
<jordi> I did, for two days
<jordi> :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: tweak import queue page; import script fixes (patch-1113)
<elmo> BradB: ^--
<BradB> elmo: chinstrap please
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More statistics updates, removed an obsolete argument and improvements to the po/pot import daemon (patch-1114)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: migrate bugassignments and nuke old bugassignment tables (patch-1115)
<daf> BradB: will filing upstream bugs be fixed soon?
<daf> BradB: we need this to file bugs on Rosetta and Launchpad
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-33)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: new merge algorithm that deals with tags and cycles more sanely that star-merge (patch-62)
<daf> lifeless: was that mess^Wmesh merge landing?
<spiv> daf: I believe so.
<elmo> BradB: chinstrap:/srv/mirrors/bugs.debian.org/
<elmo>  BradB: lemme know how often you need it updated
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: LoginToken table (patch-1116)
<BradB> elmo: ok, thanks
<BradB> daf: A new dogfood rollout fixes it, I believe.
<mgedmin> SteveA: off the top of your head, could you tell the Zope3-ish way to hook up a named browser view that processes HTTP PUT requests?
<carlos> lifeless: ping
<mgedmin> oh, great.
<mgedmin> canonical.publication.HTTPPublicationRequestFactory explicitly does not support HTTP PUT
<dilys> New Malone bug #152: "PO/POT Upload does not appear to be protected", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/152
<SteveA> mgedmin: correct
<SteveA> We'd have to amend it to handle the PUT method
<SteveA> mgedmin: we'd have to amend our http thinggie to explicitly handle the PUT method, and think what that means for the rest of the system.
<daf> SteveA: do we have a plan for fixing the breadcrumbs?
<lifeless> carlos: pong
<carlos> lifeless: could you send me the output of the import daemon in production?
<carlos> I think it's dead
<lifeless> carlos: daf has access to that log, for future reference.
<dilys> New Malone bug #153: "Punctuation in full text searches", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/153
<carlos> lifeless: ok, didn't know that
<carlos> lifeless: are you the only one that can restart it if it dies?
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 221, in _queryOne
<lifeless>     self._executeRetry(conn, c, s)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 194, in _executeRetry
<lifeless>     return cursor.execute(query)
<lifeless> carlos: I cna, elmo can, AFAIK thats it.
<lifeless> psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  current transaction is aborted, commands ignored until end of transaction block
<lifeless> SELECT pluralforms, code, pluralexpression, nativename, englishname FROM Language WHERE id = 143
<lifeless> started it.
<lifeless> I start it with:
<lifeless> sh ~/rosettainitscript start
<lifeless> as launchpad
<elmo> thom can too
<lifeless> he doesn't count ;)
<daf> lifeless: what's the path?
<lifeless> daf: ~
<daf> ~launchpad?
<carlos> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> the log is in dists/launchpad/rosetta.log
<lifeless> daf: yah
<daf> ok, thanks
<dilys> New Malone bug #154: "Need a dogfood crawler", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/154
<SteveA> daf: yes, we do.  
<daf> SteveA: how easy is it to fix?
<dilys> New Malone bug #155: "breadcrumbs generating spurious virtual hosting links", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/155
<dilys> New Malone bug #156: "Z3 should implement HEAD", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/156
<SteveA> daf: it is easy to hack a fix that will work for now.
<SteveA> it is a larger chunk of work to fix it properly, which is part of the grand URL plan.
<daf> SteveA: how long would the quick fix take? could we do it today?
* SteveA distributes kudos to mgedmin in the launchpad meeting
<SteveA> daf: yes
* mgedmin surprised
<SteveA> mgedmin: groovy testing shit
<Kinnison> SteveA: If we want to use 'linkchecker' then we *have* to respond to HEAD requests otherwise it'll loop forever waiting for the site to become functional
<SteveA> Kinnison: noted
<SteveA> Kinnison: on my todo list, even
<Kinnison> cool
<stub> lifeless: If we get that exception, launchpad needs to be restarted
<lifeless> stub: that was import_daemon
<carlos> spiv: dude, I think that my problem with the statistics is that I'm having a race condition
<lifeless> surely elmos testing software will tell him about launchpad proper?
<carlos> spiv: the log shows me the count before the changes are finished
<SteveA> for import_deamon, talk to spiv about maybe using his hack for authserver.  beware of the danger of transactional inconsistencies though.
* lifeless points daf @ spiv
<daf> hrm
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar-debian--debian--1.1: add new translations (patch-4)
<dilys> New Malone bug #157: "two people should not be allowed to edit the same translation", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/157
<lifeless> daf - how do I tell the translators I taken the po file ?
<lifeless> ...*have* taken ...
<carlos> lifeless: you are not able to do that (yet)
<carlos> lifeless: could you file a bug about it?
<lifeless> garh. when is malone going live again?
<carlos> lifeless: is broken?
<carlos> lifeless: seb is using it atm
<carlos> dogfood
<lifeless> no, just had the wroing browser, the one without the certificate, and need to reset my dogfood account password.
<lifeless> all very sucky.
<dilys> New Malone bug #158: " Error type: exceptions.ZeroDivisionError", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/158
<dilys> New Malone bug #159: "Create a DOAP team", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/159
<dilys> New Malone bug #160: "Ensure production librarian is being backed up", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/160
<lifeless> daf have you seen http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/translations.html
<dilys> New Malone bug #161: "should have a "next 10 messages" on the bottom of the page", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/161
<jblack> lifeless: tla plan is up
<dilys> New Malone bug #162: "error when clicking on a underline word in a bug summary", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/162
<lifeless> jblack: url ?
<jblack> http://gnuarch.org/web/communications/tla-2.0.html
<lifeless> jblack: thats 3 weeks old dude :)
<jblack> according to mako, that was published today
<lifeless> at the top : 
<lifeless> Updated: 24 Nov 2004 
<lifeless> it doesn't seem to have chnged since I last checked a few days back..
<dilys> New Malone bug #163: "the web UI doesn't respect the fuzzy translations", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/163
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Nicole tested on dogfood and DOAP useful links (patch-1117)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: another attempt at sending this (patch-5)
<BradB> elmo: can we have it updated daily please
<BradB> (the debbugs synch)
<daf> lifeless: I hadn't seen that, no
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-34)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Merge in latest translations : Catalan, Chinese, Danish, Dutch, Frence, Portuguese, Spanish (patch-63)
<SteveA> lovely
<SteveA> daf: maybe ask aiste to do russian and lithuanian
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: merge fixed sourcerer stuff (patch-6)
<SteveA> BradB: I'm getting errors when I run the system documentation tests in isolation.
<SteveA> stub: hello
<lifeless> daf, what happens if:
<lifeless> someone does a translation of an entire .pot file.
<lifeless> I download that and fix a little thing.
<lifeless> then then do more changes, and then I upload the file I downloaded.
<lifeless> how do I /not/ overwrite their changes.
<SteveA> BradB, stub: running the system doc tests in isolation fails.  Running all the launchpad ftests passes.  Bogus, eh?  
<SteveA> if you type: python test.py -f canonical.launchpad.ftests.test_system_documentation   you LOSE
<SteveA> but, if you type: python test.py -f canonical.launchpad.ftests   you BIG WINNER
<lifeless> garh
<SteveA> I think that the system doc tests were not hooked into the database stuff correctly
<SteveA> so they work if they're borrowing the stale connection from the page tests
<SteveA> that's just my supposition
<SteveA> I need to improve the testing stuff to ensure that such junk between tests gets caught
<carlos> lifeless: the changes are never lost, but I think that at this moment the UI don't let you know that so you can get the translation you just "overwrited"
<mgedmin> SteveA: talk to me about automatically catching junk left by tests; we do that in schooltool
<SteveA> spiv: ping?
<BradB> SteveA: running tests indivdually doesn't reset the db properly. i might have already filed a bug on that. /me double-checks
<BradB> hm, no, there wasn't a bug filed
<spiv> SteveA: pong.
<daf> carlos: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com//rosetta/products/gconf-editor/gconf-editor-2.10 -- looks like the French statistics are borked
<carlos> daf: that's related to the bug I'm working on
<carlos> daf: we don't have real statistics when the .po file was imported
<carlos> and thus the real life updates break
<seb128> daf, yes, I think that some people are breaking the french stuff on purpose :p
<SteveA> spiv, BradB: just wanted to check if there are any caveats on overriding classmethod get() in SQLOS / SQLObject base class?
<SteveA> I'm assuming not
<carlos> daf: we should remove French, I told you that already, all pain will be over :-P
* carlos hides from seb128 
<daf> carlos: ok
<seb128> GRRR
<lifeless> carlos: ! my stats, my beautiful stats.
<SteveA> salgado: match Error /\%>79v.\+/
<SteveA> salgado: to make vim show in red lines that are too long
<carlos> lifeless: ;-)
<SteveA> salgado: you might want to do that only for .py, .pt and .zcml files, though
<SteveA> salgado: as it is annoying to do it for all files
<SteveA> salgado: unless you like the colour red
<salgado> SteveA, thank you
<spiv> SteveA: Hmm, SQLObject calls .get a fair bit internally.
<lifeless> carlos: how can I fix them?
<spiv> I assume you intend on having compatible behaviour, though, so I guess that's fine.
<SteveA> spiv: yep.  SQLOS already hooks it
<SteveA> yes
<spiv> Right.
<SteveA> it would be nice to have events here, but perhaps expensive for the general case
<SteveA> salgado and I are making teams provide ITeam
<SteveA> using marker interfaces
<carlos> lifeless: as soon as I finish the patch
<carlos> lifeless: a po reimport will get rid of them
<carlos> stub: no luck
<carlos> stub: same problem after removing it
<carlos> stub: let me check if we are using the connection directly in other places
<dilys> New Malone bug #164: "not easy to download a .mo or a .po file of the current translation", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/164
<lifeless> seb128: can you file a bug for getting a zip of /all/ the translations for a template ?
<carlos> stub: yeah, we use it about 4 times
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: malone debbugs integration (patch-1118)
<seb128> lifeless, ok
<carlos> seb128: dude, be polite please or you will sleep outside the room tonight
<carlos> ;-)
<seb128> bah
<seb128> I've the key
<stub> spiv: Can we just turn off lazywrite for this script?
<carlos> seb128: that's not a big problem ;-)
<spiv> stub: Hmm, I suppose so.
<spiv> stub: I'm not sure how best to specify that globally.  I guess in SQLBase.
<stub> Probably. An option to initZopeless to set it
<spiv> Yeah, that'd be appropriate.
<dilys> New Malone bug #165: "auto-importof templates/translation from CVS", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/165
<stub> Looks like SQLBase._lazyUpdate = True would do the trick
<seb128> any rosetta guy can explain me why I have to be the owner for the modules I've imported ?
<seb128> that's going to be a total mess for stuff like GNOME
<carlos> seb128: because you imported them ;-)
<seb128> I don't want the ownership
<daf> seb128: I think you're right
<lifeless> har, how to make rosetta break.
<spiv> stub: Yep, looks like it..
<carlos> seb128: the permission feature is still being defined and implemented
<carlos> lifeless: you broke it?
<salgado> so, now I'm not able to do a baz commit if my tree is not "lint clean"?
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> go https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/bazaar/messages.pot/+translate?languages=en_AU&offset=390
<daf> seb128: could you file a bug?
<carlos> lifeless: you fix it, you know...
<seb128> daf, no problem :)
<lifeless> make a new translation of the last message.
<spiv> -def initZopeless(debug=False):
<spiv> +def initZopeless(debug=False, lazyUpdate=True):
<spiv> +    SQLBase._lazyUpdate = lazyUpdate
<lifeless> (just copy npaste)
<spiv> And fix the import should do it...
<lifeless> then click save and wait..for....it....to....tell....you...it...fails
<SteveA> spiv: is hct still required for developing on launchpad?
<carlos> lifeless: is it down?
<lifeless> carlos: no
<carlos> lifeless: because I don't get the page...
<SteveA> spiv: please add notes on turning off laziness to the notes on what needs improving for initZopeless
<lifeless> oh, let me check it
<spiv> SteveA: The import is now done in the relevant function, so the answer should be "no".
<SteveA> salgado still has this dependency
<spiv> I'll investigate.
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> spiv: ok, it is not being imported when running zope
<SteveA> but it is being imported during make check
<lifeless> SteveA: zope 3 isrunning
<SteveA> which is good, I suppose
<lifeless> but not responging to requests.
<SteveA> lifeless: where?
<lifeless> is thre a thread cap or somehthing? 
<SteveA> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> launchpad.ubuntu.com
<dilys> New Malone bug #166: "I don't want the ownership for the modules I've added", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/166
<SteveA> is it possible that several people have asked for infinite loops, or geological time queries to be processed?
* lifeless shrugs
<lifeless> Proxy Error
<lifeless> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<lifeless> The proxy server could not handle the request POST /rosetta/products/bazaar/messages.pot/+translate.
<lifeless> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<lifeless> just gt that back
<lifeless> from apache
<daf> seb128: Aist here has an interesting problem with her keyboard: Alt+Tab has stopped working
<SteveA> would that be from apache's proxypass timing out?
<daf> SteveA: I think so, yes
<SteveA> without intimate access to that machine, all I can suggest is to copy log files and restart it
<SteveA> we can look at what the last activity was
<lifeless> nothing in the logs.
<lifeless> I have intimate access.
<carlos> daf: I have that problem from time to time
<lifeless> tell me what you'd like me to look at?
<dilys> New Malone bug #167: "add an option to download all the translations for a template", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/167
<seb128> daf, without doing anything ?
<carlos> daf: just switch to a text mode and you will see if she has a key blocked
<daf> seb128: not sure -- she's using a combination US+LT keyboard layout
<SteveA> lifeless: are zope's / python's threads using cpu?
<seb128> daf, no idea
<carlos> daf: in that case... not sure how to fix it in that laptop, I fix it pressing a special key handled by the kernel
<lifeless> no.
<daf> seb128: you can come and look if you like :)
<seb128> daf, middle of a BOF atm
<SteveA> what are they doing
<SteveA> ?
<lifeless> SteveA: dunno.
<daf> carlos: Ctrl-Alt-F1 didn't do anything
<lifeless> mdz is running a debugs import I think, but thtats sporadic.
<SteveA> lifeless: I need to see the last requests from the logs
<SteveA> but we may as well restart it
<SteveA> it would be interesting to know if the database is busy
<lifeless> 127.0.0.1 - Anonymous [16/Dec/2004:15:54:51 +0100]  "GET /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/rosetta/products/xqf/xqf-1.0.1/+translate?languages=es_ES HTTP/1.1" 401 451 "https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/xqf" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; es-ES; rv:1.7.5) Gecko/20041108 Firefox/1.0"
<lifeless> stub: ping
<SteveA> can we find out what apache sent immediately after that particular last log line?
<SteveA> or rather, what apache received
<lifeless> I'm getting strace installed by elmo
<lifeless> I have a suspicion.
<SteveA> the request above completed
<lifeless> elmo: can you also do ^^^ w.r.t. apache, if anything has been logged.
<SteveA> the next request (s) did not
<lifeless> SteveA: yah.
<elmo> done
<lifeless> yah FUTEX_WAIT.
<SteveA> hey, they don't call me "sherlock the fucking obvious" for nothing
<SteveA> ewww
<lifeless> launchpad@macquarie ~ $ strace -p 22390
<lifeless> Process 22390 attached - interrupt to quit
<lifeless> futex(0x89522f8, FUTEX_WAIT, 0, NULL
<lifeless> and thats all folks.
<SteveA> fut alors
* SteveA whistles looney tunes outro theme
<lifeless> ok, we are back
<lifeless> I've added LD_ASSUME_KERNEL+"2.4.2"
<SteveA> so... random kernel shite?
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> =
<lifeless> to the start script.
<daf> eww
<ddaa> cprov: you've got new mail
<kiko> argh
<lifeless> elmo: can you update the root script from my initscript changes, and also add in the rosetta script? no panic... just before you next reboot :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: merge production fixes for export into development (patch-1119)
<elmo> err, last time we saw postgres stuck in futex, I thought stub diagnosed it as a broken query trhat was doing too much work?
<lifeless> elmo: that wasn't postgres.
<lifeless> that was launchpad.
<SteveA> lifeless: the python process was stuck on a futex ?
<daf> fuxed on a futex?
<kiko> are futexes used in threadlocking?
<spiv> I presume the phtread implementation lin libc uses futexes under the hood these days...
<elmo> not pthread, NPTL
<elmo> or at least, that's what Rob disabled by using the LD_ASSUME_KERNEL trick
<lifeless> yah.
<lifeless> its a bastard mix of kernel and userspace.
<lifeless> we should switch to the hurd and avoid the whole problem.
<dilys> New Malone bug #168: "automatic/manual update of templates from CVS", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/168
<seb128> s/Malone/Rosetta/ ... and apparently there is not way to reassign a bug atm
<carlos> lifeless: I tried what you told me and it's still waiting for an answer from the server....
<daf> seb128: file a bug ;)
<carlos> lifeless: is there any way to be sure is not the previous problem and see if it's a bug in rosetta?
<carlos> seb128: there is a way 
<carlos> seb128: or I think so
<carlos> seb128: do the same you do to close a bug (I said you it this morning)
<carlos> hmmm
<seb128> #162 break it I think
<carlos> perhaps it's not possible :-P
<seb128> I get a backtrace when I click on one of the details
<carlos> seb128: malone?
<seb128> nice, launchpad doesn't reply now
<seb128> carlos, yeah
<carlos> seb128: ask BradB 
* seb128 blames pitti
<seb128> he b0rked launchpad
<pitti> dudes
<daf> bad pitti!
<pitti> If I'm able to break launchpad just by clicking on "save", then you should rename it to "break" and make it big and red
<seb128> :)
<carlos> :-D
<daf> yeah, we need to make the "Save" and "Break" buttons more distincs
<daf> * distinct
<seb128> do I need to open a bug about the bad certificate ?
<daf> yes, file it on elmo
<elmo> no don't, you troll
<elmo> there's already one open
<seb128> yeah, but usually filling dups help to get the pb fixed faster :p
<daf> cool, you can handle Malone's duplicate-handling features
<carlos> stub, spiv: I removed all ._connection references from rosetta code but I still have the problem updating the statistics
<seb128> and when it's no enough the next step is the massive troll on a list :)
<elmo> lifeless: ltrace might be a bad plan - the ltraced stuff goes into 'T' state
<lifeless> I've bounced it
<elmo> [which I've never seen before] 
<daf> is that like D-state?
<lifeless> elmo: can you remove 15401 and 15397
<lifeless> I can't get them to go away
<seb128> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<seb128> cool
<elmo> lifeless: done
<lifeless> no its not.
<lifeless> they are still there.
<daf> can we replace the proxy message with something nicer?
<lifeless> daf - uhhuh. thats what I suggested a few days back. ")
<lifeless> ok, back up again.
<elmo> daf: yes, you guys were meant to be doing a page :-P
<lifeless> I won't try my hang-launchpad request.
<lifeless> but can I suggest that on dogfood someone try my ittle trick.
<daf> hmm, I don't remember that
<daf> I can knock something up
<lifeless> dude, I don't want to know.
<Kinnison> elmo: the 'T' state == "process is under ptrace control with the parent in control" *or* it means that it has received a 'SIGSTOP' basically
<elmo> yeah, I know
<elmo> but I haven't seen ltrace just exit when asked to attach to a process and leave the process in 'T' state I meant
<Kinnison> Oh that'll happen if ltrace crashes
<lifeless> great.
<lifeless> chalk another bug to ...
<lifeless> can we get a dogfood update ?
<SteveA> stub: ping
<SteveA> stub: what lifeless said
<lifeless> stub
<lifeless> stub
<lifeless> stub
<lifeless> stub
<lifeless> stub
<lifeless> stub
* pitti sings 'Oops, launchpad did it again...'
<lifeless> bah
* stub smacks pitti
<seb128> should be "pitti did it again"
<lifeless> elmo: can we get a debug-symbols compiled python & gdb on macquarie ? steve says this is a good thing.
<seb128> pitti, stop clicking on the break button please, kthxbye.
<elmo> lifeless: there's nothing good about any of this
<kiko> wtf is going on?
<dilys> New Malone bug #169: "statistics broken", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/169
<lifeless> ------
<lifeless> 2004-12-16T17:02:19 ERROR SiteError https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/bazaar/messages.pot/+translate
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/publisher/publish.py", line 143, in publish
<lifeless>     publication.afterCall(request, object)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/browser.py", line 64, in afterCall
<lifeless>     super(BrowserPublication, self).afterCall(request, ob)
<spiv> lifeless: I saw that earlier too, but couldn't reproduce.
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/zopepublication.py", line 167, in afterCall
<lifeless>     txn.commit()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 293, in commit
<lifeless>     self._commitResources(subtransaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 340, in _commitResources
<lifeless>     rm.tpc_vote(self)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 629, in tpc_vote
<lifeless>     self._datamanager.prepare(transaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlos/transaction/__init__.py", line 157, in prepare
<lifeless>     obj.sync()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 672, in sync
<lifeless>     raise SQLObjectNotFound, "The object %s by the ID %s has been deleted" % (self.__class__.__name__, self.id)
<lifeless> SQLObjectNotFound: The object POMsgSet by the ID 4944 has been deleted
<lifeless> 1
<spiv> Oh, no, that's is different.
<lifeless> after a few requests past that, it goes byebye
<kiko> spiv, that's is fuckxored
<spiv> The normal way to cause that particular error is to issue queries behind SQLObject's back in a way that's inconsistent with live SQLObjects (e.g. by doing SQLBase._connection.query('DELETE FROM foo'))
<kiko> but dude, spiv, are we actually doing DELETEs there?
<spiv> Right, I don't think we are.
<lifeless> daf says that that error hasn't caused thae hangs in the past.
<kiko> the other way of doing it is poisoning the sqlobject object cache
<lifeless> could it be sqlobject not propogating a rollback properly ?
<spiv> It could be.
<kiko> do the sqlobject logs say anything interesting?
<kiko> err
<kiko> postgresql logs
<BradB> spiv: does this have anything to do with that caching fix you did?
<spiv> BradB: jog my memory?
<kiko> if the object cache is poisoned with objects that haven't been persisted, well..
<BradB> spiv: i barely remember, but you had asked my opinion about changing something in IRC, i think
<spiv> Oh, right.
<daf> lifeless: I'm saying I've seen similar errors which weren't accompanied by Launchpad dying
<BradB> spiv: IIRC, an exception with that message was raised right around the code in question.
<spiv> BradB: That fix was specifically to avoid this exact error when it wasn't really an error, so that's not the case here :)
<BradB> spiv: the server's running that version??
<BradB> s/\??/?/
<spiv> Yes, I believe so... lifeless, I assume the sqlos tree on production launchpad is up to date?
<lifeless> yeth masther
<spiv> I seem to recall we checked this recently for some other reason.
<spiv> Hmm...
<mgedmin> BradB: s/s\/\\\?\?\/\?\//s\/\\?\\?\/?\//
* mgedmin hides
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: various fixes to prepare for first (production) release (patch-1120)
<lifeless> sqlos is at patch 4, which isi current
<stub> 2004-12-16 17:02:19 [15712]  LOG:  statement: SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POTMsgSet WHERE
<stub>                     POTMsgSet.potemplate = 2 AND
<stub>                     POTMsgSet.sequence > 0
<stub> 2004-12-16 17:02:19 [15712]  LOG:  duration: 3.133 ms
<stub> 2004-12-16 17:02:19 [15712]  LOG:  statement: UPDATE POMsgSet SET iscomplete = 't' WHERE id = 4944
<stub> 2004-12-16 17:02:19 [15712]  LOG:  duration: 0.455 ms
<stub> 2004-12-16 17:02:19 [15712]  LOG:  statement: SELECT commenttext, potmsgset, sequence, obsolete, iscomplete, pofile, fuzzy FROM POMsgSet WHERE id = 4944
<stub> 2004-12-16 17:02:19 [15712]  LOG:  duration: 0.296 ms
<stub> 2004-12-16 17:02:19 [15712]  LOG:  statement: ABORT
<stub> 2004-12-16 17:02:19 [15712]  LOG:  duration: 0.691 ms
<BradB> mgedmin: heh
<daf> mgedmin: nice case of LTS :)
<kiko> BradB, can you get mark to get up and bof-move?
<carlos> stub: ?
<BradB> kiko: this is intense dude...intense!
<BradB> he'll be up in a bit though
<daf> stub: hmm
<kiko> BradB, ask him if we can go ahead without him?
<kiko> it's 15m late
<daf> carlos: any idea where these statements might be coming from?
<kiko> 17m actually
<spiv> stub: Any eairlier reference to that id in the logs?
<spiv> stub: i.e. any idea where itw as created?
<carlos> daf: updateTranslations()
<BradB> kiko: he's coming right now
<daf> any idea about the abort?
<kiko> tell me when he gets up
<carlos> daf: no
<daf> me neither
<spiv> stub: Or failing that, the last SELECT on POMsgSet before that UPDATE?
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so the current hypothesis is that we are aborting and swallowing the exception
<kiko> then sqlobject thinks its object is still around
<kiko> no idea on the hang itself
<kiko> daf, carlos: do we have any exceptionless except: traps, or specific pgsql except traps?
<daf> possibly
<kiko> possibly?
<kiko> htf?
<daf> if we do, carlos owns them
<daf> or they are in code that Lalo wrote
<daf> I think there might be something like that in the import code
<kiko> no
<kiko> it has to be in the code that saves the form post data
<kiko> so far that's the only place I've seen rosie blow up
<lifeless> its running sweet now.
<lifeless> let me try my killer request
* daf looks at "grep except lib/canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py"
<lifeless> yay. me kill launchpad.
<daf> there are two, both in the import code, and they log the exception
<kiko> so dude
<lifeless> stub did we get the dogfood update ?
<kiko> lifeless, what is your killer request?
<stub> Got halfway before a reboot happened...
<daf> eek
<kiko> and daf, dude, are we running poimports simultaneously?
<lifeless> go to the last page of the en au translation for bazaar.
<daf> except SQLObjectNotFound:
<lifeless> copy and paste the entire text of teh last message on that page.
<daf> ?
<lifeless> click on save.
<daf> kiko: ye
<daf> s
<kiko> daf, can we stop them for a bit to see if they are to blame?
<kiko> lifeless, did I just kill production?
<daf> sure -- perhaps we can get lifeless to excise them?
<kiko> woo woo call the police
<lifeless> kiko yes
<lifeless> restarted
<kiko> lifeless, can you stop the PO imports for a bit?
<lifeless> 2004-12-16T17:35:20 WARNING ZopePublication Competing writes/reads at /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/++resource++rosetta.png
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/publisher/publish.py", line 143, in publish
<lifeless>     publication.afterCall(request, object)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/browser.py", line 64, in afterCall
<lifeless>     super(BrowserPublication, self).afterCall(request, ob)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/zopepublication.py", line 167, in afterCall
<lifeless>     txn.commit()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 293, in commit
<lifeless>     self._commitResources(subtransaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 334, in _commitResources
<lifeless>     rm.commit(self)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/ZODB/Connection.py", line 617, in commit
<lifeless>     self._store_objects(ObjectWriter(obj), transaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/ZODB/Connection.py", line 640, in _store_objects
<lifeless>     s = self._storage.store(oid, serial, p, self._version, transaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/ZODB/MappingStorage.py", line 94, in store
<lifeless>     data=data)
<lifeless> ConflictError: database conflict error (oid 0x04, class BTrees._OOBTree.OOBTree, serial this txn started with 0x0359ea9f56a6ab00 2004-12-16 17:35:20.308839, serial currently committed 0x0359ea9f56fad833 2004-12-16 17:35:20.385905)
<daf> woooo!
<kiko> lifeless, hopefully that's unrelated or just fallout
<kiko> otoh
<kiko> lifeless, is the importer stopped?
<kiko> carlos, dude
<kiko>     *  Module canonical.rosetta.browser, line 354, in _language
<kiko>       nonUpdatesPercent = float(nonUpdatesCount) / total * 100
<kiko> ZeroDivisionError: float division
<carlos> kiko: that's already know and fixed
<kiko> okay
<carlos> kiko: yesterday we forgot to remove it from the code
<kiko> the way to do it is 
<lifeless> stub: ping
<lifeless> daf: https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/rosetta/translator backtraces on doggie
<kiko> nonUpdatesPercent = total and nonUpdatesCount / total * 100.0 or 0
<kiko> rosie's crashing there
<lifeless> kiko: sorry, missed that.
<daf> lifeless: I think there's a fix in production for that
<daf> lifeless: I need to ask you about something to do with that -- I tried merging that branch into Rocketfuel today, but got conflicts
<kiko> lifeless, I suspect that if the importer stops we might see a light
<lifeless> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/gnome-panel/main-2.8 trashes too.
<lifeless> kio no - unrelated.
<lifeless> the imported is async, runs every minute.
<lifeless> the importer is stopped..
<BradB> stub: can you do a dogfood rollout? i wanna test for a bit and then put malone in production, if possible.
<kiko> lifeless, are we talking poimports here?
<carlos> kiko: we reverted a change that introduce such bug  but we missed a patchset
<kiko> ah
<stub> dogfood rollout is underway
<lifeless> daf: merge it into your main tree.
<carlos> kiko: but it's should only appear when we don't have imported a potemplate file into the system
<daf> lifeless: star-merge?
<lifeless> use replay I think.
<kiko> carlos, a
<lifeless> or replay --skip-present.
<carlos> as soon as it's imported, it should not break
<daf> replay the entire branch, or cherry-pick?
<lifeless> daf: cherry pick
<daf> ok
<carlos> kiko: I just need to find a problem we found with sqlobject so I can test my new patch and then merge it into production
<carlos>  /s/find/fix/
<lifeless> stub: how about that dogfood update ?
<kiko> carlos, find what problem?
<stub> lifeless: ^^^
<daf> 17:47:57 <stub> dogfood rollout is underway
* kiko pokerolies carlos
<lifeless> yeah, its been 3 minutes.
<BradB> we need another one as of like 10 minutes ago though :)
<BradB> that'll be the last version of malone before it goes into production
<kiko> FAMOUS LAST WORDS
<daf> BradB: hahahahaha
<BradB> s/that'll be/that's intended to be/
<kiko> too late young padawam
<kiko> padawan even.
<BradB> afterall, if it were truly the last, there'd be no point even dogfooding it
<kiko> carlos!!!
<lifeless> hahahahahaha
<lifeless> still crashes it, import_Daemon has no impact.
<lifeless> ok, brought it back.
<lifeless> are we there yet ?
<kiko> lifeless, thanks for reviving it. it indeed DOES bow up without the importd
<lifeless> I killed it via my magic request, after the imported had been dead for 10 minutes.
<kiko> I also killed it, how interesting.
<lifeless> *we* killed it :)
<daf> it's not a competition!
<lifeless> how did you kill it ?
<kiko> it was a twin-kill
<kiko> I posted to the last page for pt_BR bazaaaaaaar
<lifeless> or did you kill it now. you did din't you.
<lifeless> garh.
<lifeless> bounced.
<kiko> thanx
<stub> lifeless: Dogfood updated
<lifeless> I really thihink its a last page bug
<stub> BradB: ^^^
* stub smacks kiko
<BradB> w00t!
<kiko> sorry, I just killed it again
<BradB> kiko: start testing malone mr. bugman!
<daf> BradB: you'll wish you'd never asked
<BradB> actually, lifeless might be interested, since it's for his product that i was hoping the first version would be the most useful (i.e. product bug reporting)
<Kinnison>  Here come de bug man.  Buuuuuuugs 
<lifeless> carlos: stats sstill stuffed in dogfood
<daf> BradB: that's right, Rosetta and Malone are for translating and managing bugs in Bazaar respectively :)
<carlos> dudes, please
<carlos> I cannot work that way, give me a break
<carlos> I know that they are not working
<carlos> I'm fixing them 
<carlos> atm
<lifeless> sorry, I can't test the bug that affects production without being aboe to get to the last page.
<lifeless> rock.
<daf> lifeless: carlos and spiv have been battling SQLObject weirdness that prevents the statistics from working down here
<lifeless> got a gui trackback :)
<lifeless> daf: ok.
<daf> we have a fix which looks like it works, so we might have a patch for you soon
<kiko> boring
<kiko> BradB, why can I create bugs in the RESOLVED state?
<lifeless> super leet kiko
<daf> kiko: that's for reporting bugs which you have already fixed
<kiko> BradB, the TITLE IN THE FORMS NEEDS SOME WORK PLEASE
<kiko> daf, ha ha ha
<kiko> BradB, found a peculiarity in the add package bug form
<BradB> kiko: dude, if we get to /that/ level of bug reporting, we're all doomed at this stage. :P
<kiko> if you select a source package, you really should restrict the binary package select box to packages of that source package
<BradB> (i.e. creating resolved tasks)
<kiko> do you want feedback or not slacker?
<kiko> there are about 37 hours left for fixing bugs today
<BradB> kiko: yeah, that's why the package thing isn't going to be used for the first version.
<BradB> kiko: basically, we want to get people doing what they're doing with rosetta, which is make bazaar dudes happy
<kiko> and source package names get converted into integers, woo woo that's a bug
* carlos needs some redbull directly in his blood
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: merge more production fixes into development branch (patch-1121)
<BradB> kiko: yep, that's why we're hiding it
<BradB> kiko: it's a two second change, but ah, everything's a two-second change. :) had to just rollout another version at some point.
<spiv> BradB: two-second change, but a twenty-minute merge ;)
<BradB> exactly!
<kiko> filing against packages is boo
<lifeless> stub: another dog update please
<Kinnison> stub: did you not spot the fnord in my database comments patch then dude?
<stub> Kinnison: My eyes are dim I cannot see
<Kinnison> Damn you
<Kinnison> you've earwormed me!
<Kinnison> stub: I have not brought my specs with me
<Kinnison> bwuahahaha
* Kinnison is de-wormed
<Kinnison> (mmmm tablets)
<BradB> kiko: that product filebug thing is broken because there's no page test for it...argh
<BradB> i hate not-page tests
<daf> ((not page) tests) or (not (page tests))?
<BradB> not (page tests)
<Kinnison> (page-test)
<daf> oh yeah, they suck
<daf> (page)-tests rule, though
<bob2> bah logical not
<kiko> BradB, dude, there are other bombs 
<kiko> I'm going down, ok
<daf> bob2: much better than illogical not, I find
<bob2> well, true
<bob2> also, rosetta is cool
<bob2> good work
<daf> thanks bob
<seb128> nobody reply to my bugs :(
<seb128> rosetta guys are not cools
<dilys> New Malone bug #170: "ubuntu", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/170
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: last minute fixes from kiko-testing (patch-1122)
<dilys> New Malone bug #171: "bugs", submitted by Christian Robotton Reis
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/171
<kiko> seb128, that's boogage
<daf> non-zarro boogs
<seb128> kiko, what ?
<jordi> hmm.
<jordi> did lamont break wireless?
!alindeman:*! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LILO.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LILO.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LILLLLLOOOOOOO.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
#launchpad 2004-12-28
<carlos> lifeless: ping?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Final patch for the statistics, we are using an ugly patch to prevent a cache problem with sqlobject (patch-1123)
<dilys> New Malone bug #172: "We should handle better bad names for new products", submitted by Carlos Perell Marn
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/172
!lilo:*! Thanks to everyone for the kind birthday wishes, if I missed anyone, let me know :)
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: sync with rocketfuel (patch-18)
<bob2> jordi: ping
<lifeless> 2004-12-17T08:22:48 WARNING ZopePublication Competing writes/reads at /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/++resource++link_icon.gif
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/publisher/publish.py", line 143, in publish
<lifeless>     publication.afterCall(request, object)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/browser.py", line 64, in afterCall
<lifeless>     super(BrowserPublication, self).afterCall(request, ob)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/zopepublication.py", line 167, in afterCall
<lifeless>     txn.commit()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 293, in commit
<lifeless>     self._commitResources(subtransaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 334, in _commitResources
<lifeless>     rm.commit(self)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/ZODB/Connection.py", line 617, in commit
<lifeless>     self._store_objects(ObjectWriter(obj), transaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/ZODB/Connection.py", line 640, in _store_objects
<lifeless>     s = self._storage.store(oid, serial, p, self._version, transaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/ZODB/MappingStorage.py", line 94, in store
<lifeless>     data=data)
<lifeless> ConflictError: database conflict error (oid 0x04, class BTrees._OOBTree.OOBTree, serial this txn started with 0x0359ee16cc93f711
<lifeless> 2004-12-17T08:22:48 WARNING ZopePublication Competing writes/reads at /++vh++https:launchpad.ubuntu.com:443/++/++resource++link_icon.gif
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/publisher/publish.py", line 143, in publish
<lifeless>     publication.afterCall(request, object)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/browser.py", line 64, in afterCall
<lifeless>     super(BrowserPublication, self).afterCall(request, ob)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/zopepublication.py", line 167, in afterCall
<lifeless>     txn.commit()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 293, in commit
<lifeless>     self._commitResources(subtransaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 334, in _commitResources
<lifeless>     rm.commit(self)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/ZODB/Connection.py", line 617, in commit
<lifeless>     self._store_objects(ObjectWriter(obj), transaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/ZODB/Connection.py", line 640, in _store_objects
<lifeless>     s = self._storage.store(oid, serial, p, self._version, transaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/ZODB/MappingStorage.py", line 94, in store
<lifeless>     data=data)
<lifeless> ConflictError: database conflict error (oid 0x04, class BTrees._OOBTree.OOBTree, serial this txn started with 0x0359ee16cc93f711
<mgedmin> this seems somewhat bogus -- why should the rendering of a static resource write anything to the ZODB?
<dilys> New Malone bug #173: "the edited date is weird (no hours but GMT)", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/173
<spiv> mgedmin: Yeah, it's crack.
<dilys> New Malone bug #174: "non used translations listed", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/174
<elmo> spiv: can you make an init script for the authserver?
<spiv> Ah, right.  Yeah, that can be done.
<spiv> I've started it manually just now.
<lifeless> 2004-12-17T08:54:28 ERROR SiteError https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/bazaar/messages.pot/+upload
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/publisher/publish.py", line 143, in publish
<lifeless>     publication.afterCall(request, object)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/browser.py", line 64, in afterCall
<lifeless>     super(BrowserPublication, self).afterCall(request, ob)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/zopepublication.py", line 167, in afterCall
<lifeless>     txn.commit()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 293, in commit
<lifeless>     self._commitResources(subtransaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 340, in _commitResources
<lifeless>     rm.tpc_vote(self)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 629, in tpc_vote
<lifeless>     self._datamanager.prepare(transaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlos/transaction/__init__.py", line 157, in prepare
<lifeless>     obj.sync()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 670, in sync
<lifeless>     selectResults = self._connection._SO_selectOne(self, dbNames)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 380, in _SO_selectOne
<lifeless>     return self.queryOne("SELECT %s FROM %s WHERE %s = %s" %
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 505, in queryOne
<lifeless>     return self._dbConnection._queryOne(self._connection, s)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 221, in _queryOne
<lifeless>     self._executeRetry(conn, c, s)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 194, in _executeRetry
<lifeless>     return cursor.execute(query)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/rdb/__init__.py", line 256, in execute
<lifeless>     self.connection.registerForTxn()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/rdb/__init__.py", line 314, in registerForTxn
<lifeless>     get_transaction().join(tm)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 223, in join
<lifeless>     raise ValueError("expected txn status %r, but it's %r" % (
<lifeless> ValueError: expected txn status 'Active', but it's 'Committing'
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> 2004-12-17T08:56:45 ERROR SiteError https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/+uploadqueue
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/publisher/publish.py", line 143, in publish
<lifeless>     publication.afterCall(request, object)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/browser.py", line 64, in afterCall
<lifeless>     super(BrowserPublication, self).afterCall(request, ob)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/publication/zopepublication.py", line 167, in afterCall
<lifeless>     txn.commit()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 293, in commit
<lifeless>     self._commitResources(subtransaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 340, in _commitResources
<lifeless>     rm.tpc_vote(self)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 629, in tpc_vote
<lifeless>     self._datamanager.prepare(transaction)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlos/transaction/__init__.py", line 157, in prepare
<lifeless>     obj.sync()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 670, in sync
<lifeless>     selectResults = self._connection._SO_selectOne(self, dbNames)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 380, in _SO_selectOne
<lifeless>     return self.queryOne("SELECT %s FROM %s WHERE %s = %s" %
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 505, in queryOne
<lifeless>     return self._dbConnection._queryOne(self._connection, s)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 221, in _queryOne
<lifeless>     self._executeRetry(conn, c, s)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 194, in _executeRetry
<lifeless>     return cursor.execute(query)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/rdb/__init__.py", line 256, in execute
<lifeless>     self.connection.registerForTxn()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/app/rdb/__init__.py", line 314, in registerForTxn
<lifeless>     get_transaction().join(tm)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/transaction/_transaction.py", line 223, in join
<lifeless>     raise ValueError("expected txn status %r, but it's %r" % (
<lifeless> ValueError: expected txn status 'Active', but it's 'Committing'
<spiv> Heh, the comment just above that raise:
<spiv>             # TODO: Should it be possible to join a committing transaction?
<spiv>             # I think some users want it.
<spiv> Ok, so I sort of see what's happening.
<spiv> It might be worth trying sqlos from SVN, this might already be fixed.  I'll see if stuff still works locally with the sqlos HEAD.
<lifeless> spiv: want to drop newer svn into a branch for me then ?
<spiv> lifeless: I'm running tests first.
<spiv> But if they pass locally, then I'll do that.
<lifeless> k
<stub> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/++resource++rosetta.png
<elmo> how hard should I hit it?
<elmo> meh, it requires a client cert
<lifeless> stub: ping
<lifeless> 2004-12-17T09:57:18 ERROR SiteError http://localhost:8085
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/publisher/publish.py", line 132, in publish
<lifeless>     publication.beforeTraversal(request)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/publication.py", line 207, in beforeTraversal
<lifeless>     p = prin_reg.authenticate(request)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/authentication.py", line 91, in authenticate
<lifeless>     return self._authenticateUsingBasicAuth(credentials)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/authentication.py", line 65, in _authenticateUsingBasicAuth
<lifeless>     principal = login_src.getPrincipalByLogin(login)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/authentication.py", line 183, in getPrincipalByLogin
<lifeless>     person = getUtility(IPersonSet).getByEmail(login)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/person.py", line 362, in getByEmail
<lifeless>     resultscount = results.count()
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1267, in count
<lifeless>     count = self.accumulate('COUNT(*)')
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py", line 1263, in accumulate
<lifeless>     return conn.accumulateSelect(self,expression)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 254, in accumulateSelect
<lifeless>     val = int(self.queryOne(q)[0] )
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 505, in queryOne
<lifeless>     return self._dbConnection._queryOne(self._connection, s)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 221, in _queryOne
<lifeless>     self._executeRetry(conn, c, s)
<lifeless>   File "/home/launchpad/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 193, in _executeRetry
<lifeless>     query.decode('utf8')
<lifeless> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 55-57: invalid data
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: More robust authentication (patch-1124)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Improved the navigation and splitted the upload form and improved the way we update the statistics (patch-1125)
<daf> carlos: navigation?
<dilys> New Malone bug #175: "displayed "unstranslated messages" doesn't work", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/175
<daf> carlos: 
<daf> --- orig/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py
<daf> +++ mod/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py
<daf> @@ -312,7 +312,7 @@
<daf>                      poset.pofile = pofile.id AND
<daf>                      pofile.language = language.id AND
<daf>                      language.code IN (%s) AND
<daf> -                    iscomplete = FALSE
<daf> +                    (iscomplete = FALSE OR fuzzy = TRUE)
<daf>                  ''' % language_codes
<daf> 
<daf>              # Count PO message sets for this POT set.
<daf> what do you think?
<carlos> let me see the context
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added a return I forgot (patch-1126)
<daf>  vi lib/canonical/launchpad/database/pofile.py +305
<carlos> daf: yeah, makes sense
<carlos> but I'm not sure it's the main problem
<carlos> daf: dilys has died
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> forget that
<seb128> poor rosetta guys
<daf> hmm, I thought I had a fix for your bug, seb, but seems I was wrong
<seb128> :(
<daf> I can't explain the behaviour you're seeing, so I'll have to try and reproduce it on my machine
<carlos> daf: he's french, he should fix his own bugs
* carlos hides
<seb128> but you don't have the problem on the production server from your box ?
<daf> can you paste me the URL?
<daf> I might need you to email me the POT+PO
<seb128> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/gconf-editor/
<dilys> New Malone bug #176: "description of the colors for the statistic ?", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/176
<seb128> and pick french
<seb128> show the untranslated msg
<seb128> sorry, have to move
<daf> seb128: thanks
<carlos> seb128: perhaps it's related to the statistics, did you reloaded the pot and po files?
<seb128> carlos, lemme try again
<seb128> (I still have network here)
<seb128> hum, sometime I get a "A system error occured" while uploading
<carlos> ok
<dilys> New Malone bug #177: "if you see this...", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/177
<jblack> ddaa: I see more archives coming into the supermirror. grats.
<jblack> Just to let you know though, it looks like coreutils@arch.ubuntu.com is confused
<dilys> New Malone bug #178: "Need multi-upload functionality", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/178
<dilys> New Malone bug #179: "'reject' quick link does not work", submitted by Stuart Bishop
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/179
<stub> spiv: I pulled the sqlobject update - looks like we might have had the 'only the first request actually commits' issue back.
<spiv> stub: Ok.
<jblack> spiv: how far along is the twisted ssh server for the supermirror push arvhies? 
<spiv> jblack: I've been chasing other things most of the time, so I've hardly started.
<jblack> Ok. you're aware that push archives for the supermirror is a blocker for hct, right? 
<spiv> I am now :)
<jblack> glad I mentioned it. :) 
<spiv> Me too :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix breadcrumbs. (patch-1127)
<dilys> New Malone bug #180: "foo bar baz", submitted by Brad Bollenbach
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/180
<dilys> Merge to 	rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.8: merge from rf (patch-19)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix breakage under Python 2.4 (patch-1128)
<SteveA> elmo: hello
<SteveA> I need to get some information from the ubuntulinux website apache logs
<seb128> rosetta broken ?
<seb128> nm I got a proxy error
<seb128> that's fine again
<SteveA> elmo: ping
<elmo> SteveA: what?
<SteveA> I need to get some apache logs for ubuntulinux website
<SteveA> those around 12:57 today
<dilys> New Malone bug #181: "oher products by alphabetic order", submitted by Sebastien Bacher
<dilys> https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/181
<seb128> hum, only the owner of a product can load po translations in it ??
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Add Malone to public root document (patch-1129)
<carlos> seb128: not really 
<seb128> I don't find where to add a po file for bazaar
<carlos> seb128: define "add"
<seb128> hum
<carlos> start translating into a language or upload a po file
<seb128> I want to upload the fr.po file
<carlos> go to the templates view
<carlos> and choose french
<seb128> I've
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/bazaar/messages.pot
<seb128> ok
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/bazaar/messages.pot/fr
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/rosetta/products/bazaar/messages.pot/fr/+edit
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> I was searching in the wrong place ...
<carlos> I have changed it today
<carlos> so perhaps that's the problem
<seb128> probably
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: db schema patch for milestone support on products (patch-1130)
!lilo:*! adding group contact: Danga Interactive, Inc., Beaverton OR USA.  Responsible for the LiveJournal online journalling/blogging site.  Currently #livejournal is a user channel.  Category: corporate, webmedia/FOSS.
#launchpad 2004-12-30
!lilo:*! services restart in one moment, please bear with us
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-35)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Fixed error in memory allocation for cached archives (patch-64)
<Kinnison> heyhi spiv
<spiv> G'morning.
* Kinnison loves that it's still sunday night here
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-36)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Fixed error in memory allocation for cached archives (for real) (patch-65)
#launchpad 2004-12-31
* jblack tries to figure out what day/time it is in australia
<spiv> "TZ=Australia/Sydney date"
<jblack> Got it. 
<jblack> Its already monday there. 
<bob2> jblack: 1330
<bob2> just got home, finally
<bob2> after...35-odd hours
<jblack> ok
<jblack> so you want to meet now? 
<bob2> well, ok
<jblack> or later, or what?
<jblack> Its up to you, buddy
<bob2> but since I last spoke to you, all I've done is travel
<jblack> That wasn't you doing baz bugs? 
<bob2> I've been offline since barcelona
<jblack> Ok. 
<jblack> So we meet in about 25 hours, 49 hours and then finally in 73 hours? 
<jblack> i.e. tomorrow, the next day, and the day after
<bob2> sure
<jblack> Ok buddy. Get some sleep, show your girlfriend you still love her, etc.
<spiv> bob2: You didn't make your connection?
<bob2> no
<jblack> Ouch.
<jblack> Yeah. Definitely kick back for a day and pretend you have a life.
<bob2> crashed at jdub's last night and got a flight this morning
<bob2> yes, sir!
<jblack> Hey, you have the site for buildbot stats? 
<jblack> roomba and hoover? 
<bob2> hrm, I don't think anyone but robert and mark and david can see it
<jblack> That's right. ssl key. Robert and I forgot to do that for me.
<jblack> Ok. Go to bed, preferably with your significant other. 
<jblack> Then be ready to kick ass on bugs. ;) 
<bob2> hah, I'm SO-less at the moment, and it's 3pm, but sleep sounds like a good plan
<jblack> Heh.
<jblack> Ok. Sleep good. 
<jblack> I start work in about 10 hours (about to go to bed), and I'll be putting in about 4 days.
<jblack> spiv: Ping
<spiv> jblack: pong.  Today is a work-on-SFTP day, I'll let you know how it's going tomorrow.
<jblack> Ok. Just what I was going to ask. :) 
<jblack> (I'm doing my nightly report for lifeless) 
<Kinnison> Morning
<carlos> morning
<stub> Yo
<carlos> elmo: the launchpad instance at the production server is down since yesterday
<carlos> elmo: could you restart it or see if it's locked again, please?
<carlos> lifeless: production server is down at the moment
<lifeless> carlos: I've restarted it.
<carlos> lifeless: thank you
<lifeless> but I won't be around much at all, so please do contact stuart as a priority for this.
<carlos> lifeless: stuart has rights now?
<carlos> lifeless: could you give me any clue about why it was down? (In case I could fix anything to prevent it)
<lifeless> no idea sorry
<stub> I suspect I know what the cause is - there were vacuum and backup processes stuck on the production db server. I think one of these processes is locking things up.
<carlos> stub: do we need any change at launchpad?
<stub> no
<carlos> lifeless, stub: Please check that the import daemon is also running
<carlos> hmm, the server is down again
<carlos> stub: ok, the server is up now, but it gives a system error everytime it tries to show data from the database
<stub> I think that is all sorted now - launchpad is running happily, and the import daemon is running.
<stub> If it dies again in about 16 hours, launchpad and the backup script are locking each other up.
<carlos> stub: yeah, thanks
<stub> carlos: Does the import script output any 'I'm running happily' message at startup? I can't see anything in the log so can't really tell if it is working or not. 
<carlos> No it doesn't, do you want it?
<stub> Yes - we need some sort of status or log messages (maybe a message on startup, and a message when it imports something?)
<carlos> stub: ok
<carlos> Kinnison: ping
<Kinnison> carlos: pong
<carlos> Kinnison: I need some of the methods that gina has about person query and creation
<carlos> Kinnison: I'm going to move some of them into person.py
<Kinnison> carlos: Kiko owns Gina now; not me
<carlos> Kinnison: ok
<Kinnison> carlos: Just remember that currently Gina doesn't even run in initZopeless
<Kinnison> so you need to make sure you don't introduce a dependency from gina to sqlobject
<carlos> Kinnison: I'm not going to change Gina
<Kinnison> Remember to tell kiko that you've done it so he doesn't duplicate your efforts if he moves gina to sqlobject
<carlos> just asking in case I should take care of anything so gina could be moved to use the new methods
<carlos> ok
<BradB> Anyone know where SteveA's at? (i.e. if he'll be online shortly?)
<Kinnison> I think he was spending a few days in Barcelona with his girlfriend
* BradB phones him
<carlos> stub: around? or already sleeping?
<Kinnison> Given it'll be almost 2am for him; I imagine sleeping
<carlos> Kinnison: me too, but I need a dogfood update and I prefer to be 100% sure :-P
* Kinnison grins
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fixed a problem with po imports and implemented a way to use the last translator of a pofile as the owner in Rosetta (patch-1131)
<carlos> BradB: do you know that the production server has a link to foaf but that module is disable there?
<carlos> :-(
<carlos> we are not returning 404 errors when the user types a URL that is not valid
!lilo:*! Added group contact for allegro ( #allegro / http://alleg.sf.net/ ), a game programming library; category, informal/software(nonrestrictive)
!ClientsSurvey:*! In a few minutes we will send a CTCP VERSION request to all connected users, to gather some statistical data on clients usage. Feel free to /ignore ClientsSurvey!*@* if you do not want to partecipate
!Md:*! the IRC clients survey results are online at http://www.bofh.it/~md/survey.txt
#launchpad 2005-01-01
<bob2> jblack: have to head out now...catch up later I guess
<carlos> morning
<carlos> spiv: ?
* carlos -> breakfast
<jordi> carlos: time for almuerzo dude
<carlos> jordi: that's in your case, not in mine :-)
<jordi> :)
<daf> wow, database/schema/Makefile hurts my eyes
<carlos> daf: why?
<daf> it's pretty hairy
<daf> I'm glad I don't have to maintain that
<carlos> :-P
<daf> carlos: "aleatory"?
<carlos> daf: ?
<daf> +                # XXX: Carlos Perello Marin 03/12/2004: Epiphany seems to have an
<daf> +                # aleatory bug with upload forms (or perhaps it's launchpad because
<carlos> daf: random O:-)
<daf> es? :)
<carlos> my spanglish, you know
<daf> ah :)
<daf> en_ES :)
<carlos> yeah :-P
<carlos> daf: are you going to fix it?
<carlos> or should I do it?
<daf> I'll do it
<daf> carlos: don't use "if type(x) is Foo"
<carlos> daf: why?
<daf> if you must do type checking, always use "if isinstance(x, Foo)"
<carlos> daf: I think Steve said we should use it instead of isinstance
<daf> really?
<carlos> daf: remember the proxy thing
<daf> hmm
<daf> are file uploads security-proxied?
<carlos> if you use isinstance you get a proxy object instance instead of what you want
<carlos> daf: no idea
* carlos -> lunch
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix bug with losing languages parameter from URLs (patch-1132, daf@canonical.com)
<salgado> jblack, is there something I can do in case a merge --two-way fails with "PANIC: unable to fork for hook"?
<daf> salgado: this is a bug in baz
<daf> salgado: perhaps you can use "baz merge --star-merge --two-way"?
<salgado> daf, yeah, I've seen the bug, and this is why I tried the --two-way. 
<salgado> I'm going to try with --star-merge now
* daf can't find the bug report in bugzilla
<salgado> daf, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4756
<salgado> isn't this?
<daf> oh, right
<daf> I got the error when executing the hook, not when running diff
<daf> thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: various changes to the translation page (patch-1133, daf@canonical.com)
<salgado> daf, np. ;)
<salgado> daf, running with --star-merge --two-way worked for you?
<daf> "baz merge --star-merge" worked for me
<daf> I didn't use --two-way
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add initial canonical.rosetta.tar library (patch-1134, daf@canonical.com)
<lamont> so what is the baz equivalent of 'tla tag' again?
<daf> baz branch?
<lamont> thanks
<carlos> sabdfl: hi
<carlos> sabdfl: now that malone is open to the world, could we use it to track the rosetta's bugs?
<sabdfl> carlos: good idea!
<carlos> sabdfl: what should be done?
<carlos> just create a Rosetta product and that's all?
<sabdfl> carlos: create a project called "The Launchpad"
<sabdfl> then create products for malone and rosetta
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> so we can file bugs against them there
<sabdfl> we can use the dogfood server for security-related bugs till we have a security bug tracking feature in malone
<carlos> sabdfl: should we add a link to malone at the main launchpad web page?
<jordi> hola people
<carlos> jordi: hey
<carlos> ok, it's ready
<jordi> carlos: do I need a separate malone account?
<carlos> no
<jordi> ok
<carlos> jordi: same account
<jordi> as it insists in telling me to "join"
<carlos> ?
<carlos> ohh, that link...
<carlos> it's broken at the moment...
<carlos> so don't worry about it
<sabdfl> jordi!
<sabdfl> carlos: yes please, just a small one :-)
<carlos> sabdfl: could we "kill" the join link ?
<carlos> the foaf part of launchpad is closed and I think it will confuse the userd
<carlos>  /s/userd/users/
<jordi> hi mark!
<jordi> hey, I got #3 :)
<jordi> carlos: now, go fix! :)
* carlos hides
<jordi> tell me if that was the correct product/whatever. It's not trivial: the "full list" link does a popup, but it doesn't show anything.
<carlos> jordi: dude, you have an entry box with a search button ;-)
<jordi> which shows nothing, no matter what I input
<jordi> I mean
<jordi> I try to search for rosetta and the button doesn't appear to do anything. It's as if it didn't do anything.
<carlos> jordi: it works here...
<carlos> I typed "rosetta"  and did a submit
<carlos> and I got:
<carlos> rosetta
<carlos>     The Rosetta Translation Portal 
<jordi> hmm
* jordi tries again.
<jordi> I... I assure you it wsn't working.
<jordi> I tried 3 times.
* jordi blushes.
<carlos> URL?
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/+product
<carlos> from there and using (list) link works here
<jordi> carlos: yeah, I'm saying it works now.
<carlos> jordi: what changed?
<jordi> carlos: who knows.
<carlos> aarrrrggg
* carlos blames baz
<carlos> I have lost some code because a conflict and I didn't noticied it, baz does NOT works yet as cvs/svn merging conflicts
<bob2> the dailies do
<bob2> you can't commit until they resolved
<carlos> bob2: my version is from last week
<carlos> bob2: and baz redo
<carlos> told me about a conflict
<carlos> but the file didn't had any mark so I thought it was an error on baz
<carlos> and resolved the conflict and removed the .rej and .orig
<carlos> and I suppose that I have lost that change
<bob2> how did you lose code if it didn't have conflict markers?
<carlos> bob2: because I know that the code was there but it's not now
<carlos> bob2: a bug in baz?
<bob2> could be...
<bob2> the actual file contents diffing is done by the regular diff program, tho...
<carlos> carlos@frodo ~/Work/dists/launchpad $ baz redo
<carlos> * linting the source tree
<carlos> C   lib/canonical/rosetta/scripts/import_from_apt.py
<carlos> ****************************************************
<carlos> Conflicts created while merging. Please resolve all
<carlos> conflicts and then run baz resolved --all
<carlos> ****************************************************
<carlos> carlos@frodo ~/Work/dists/launchpad $ gvim lib/canonical/rosetta/scripts/import_from_apt.py
<carlos> carlos@frodo ~/Work/dists/launchpad $ baz resolved --all
<carlos> that's the output
<carlos> when I saw that the file does not have any >>>> or <<<<
<bob2> so you merged, got a conflict, resolved it, then commited and the merge was gone?
<carlos> strings I executed the baz resolved --all 
<carlos> no
<carlos> bob2: I did a baz undo
<carlos> star-merge
<bob2> hm
<carlos> commit
<carlos> baz redo
<bob2> oh, and the undone code was gone?
<carlos> and got a conflict (because other local changes I did before remembered the baz undo thing)
<bob2> oh
<carlos> bob2: only the part that conflicted 
<bob2> ok, so, from the begininng:
<bob2> local edit
<carlos> other changes remain there
<bob2> star-merge
<bob2> undo
<bob2> star-merge
<bob2> commit
<bob2> redo
<carlos> no, sorry
<bob2> ?
<carlos> local edit
<carlos> undo
<carlos> star-merge
<carlos> commit
<carlos> local edit
<carlos> noticied that my changes are in the undo directory
<carlos> removed by hand some changes (seems like I forgot some of them)
<carlos> redo
<carlos> conflict due some local changes were still there
<carlos> and I lost the conflict code from the undo directory
<bob2> hm
<bob2> oh
<bob2> redo will not have made <<<<<-style conflict markers
<carlos> right, the file does not have such markers
<bob2> right
<bob2> so if you got conflicts, then deleted the .mod and .orig files, tthen you've lost data :/
<carlos> bob2: I know :-(
<carlos> I thought that they were useless
<bob2> does this sound like what happened?
<carlos> bob2: yeah
<bob2> ah
<bob2> hm
<bob2> wouldd it make more sense to you if redo produced 3-way-style markers?
<carlos> bob2: don't know how they look like
<bob2> the <<<< ones
<bob2> in the file
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> that's what I expected
<carlos> that's why I removed the .orig and .rej files
<bob2> right
<carlos> because usualy the .rej is empty (with a message that you should look at the file)
<bob2> file a bug asking that redo do that then? :)
<bob2> yeah
<carlos> ok
<carlos> bob2: are you using malone now?
<bob2> especially now that -t is the default for star-merge, it's confusing that redo does not
<bob2> erm, I don't know
<bob2> I know we were going to switch at some point, but I on't know if we did
<carlos> bob2: it's open to the public atm
<carlos> so I suppose that it depends on you to use it for bazaar
<carlos> we are going to use it for Rosetta as soon as I send the announcement tonight
<bob2> oh, cool
<bob2> no bugs on bazaar in it yet, I'll wait for robert or brad to tell me it's ready to roll, I think
<carlos> bob2: brad is on holidays
<bob2> ah
<bob2> so is robert
<jblack> bob2!
* jblack reads back
<jblack> Yeah. I don't believe redo isn't doing three way yet.
<elmo> stub/spiv: around ?
<elmo> jblack: ?
<jblack> Yeah? 
<elmo> jblack: I need to reboot production and devel supermirror - ok?
<jblack> checking
<jblack> go ahead
<elmo> thanks, rebooting
<jblack> it won't hurt devel if you reboot it whenever you like.
<jblack> on production, the only thing you need to watch out for is whether or not tla is running
<jblack> Everything I write is lock safe, but tla itself isn't.
<elmo> okay, both back
<jblack> thanks
<salgado> hey stub. you haven't commited that patch for the preferred email and the temp email table, right?
#launchpad 2005-01-02
<carlos> elmo: ping
<elmo> moo
<carlos> elmo: did you executed the rosetta's import daemon?
<carlos> https://wiki.canonical.com/RosettaImportDaemon
<elmo> err, no
<carlos> after the reboot of launchpad's production server (macquarie)
<elmo> launchpad_foo ?
<elmo> the running instructions need to say from which directory to run it ...
<carlos> don't know the production database name
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> the base directory is from where you execute the "make run" for launchpad
<elmo> I don't - that's part of an init script - and this thing needs an init script too
<carlos> don't worry about it if you don't know how to execute it, It can wait for stub or lifeless 
<elmo> I'm happy to do stuff, if you tell me to do it
<elmo> but I don't know details like what should be in place of "_foo_"
<carlos> elmo: I know exactly the same information you know at the moment
<carlos> well, perhaps some extra info
<carlos> but I don't know the location of the script in macquarie
<carlos> or the name of the database or the database host
<carlos> will ask stub tomorrow
<elmo> ok
<elmo> sorry to break stuff, but it was unfortunately necessary
<carlos> elmo: dude, I prefer that to be hacked or DoS :-)
<carlos> elmo: I need also to update the webpage at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/ to add a link to malone, daf said that I should ask you for it, could you do it?
<elmo> err?
<elmo> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com is part of launchpad
<elmo> AFAIK stub was updating that, on Friday
<carlos> elmo: that index file is a static page and seems to be outside launchpad
<carlos> in fact it's not the same page we have in the dogfood server
<carlos> but if you don't know what I'm talking about, I will wait for stub
<carlos> it's not urgent 
<elmo> there's a separate page that was for http://launchpad.ubuntu.com, but AFAICT apache's not using it
<elmo> it already has malone listed
<elmo> so, if there's a page not listing malone, it must be in launchpad
<carlos> ok
<carlos> elmo: dogfood server is down at the moment
* carlos -> bed
<jblack> spiv: ping
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-37)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Use size_t instead of int in one case, to fix a build failure on amd64 (#4889). (patch-66, rob.weir@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.1: new build (patch-38)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.1: Use size_t instead of int, fixing a build failure on amd64 (thanks James Henstridge, #4889).  Archive-mirror'ing this time. (patch-67, rob.weir@canonical.com)
* Signon time  :    Thu Dec 16 08:50:09 2004
* Signoff time :    Wed Dec 22 08:57:00 2004
* Total uptime :    6d  0h  6m 51s
* carlos -> lunch
<elmo> stub: ?
<elmo> I think the postgres instance on emperor is wedged
<carlos> cprov: ping
<cprov> carlos: pong
<carlos> cprov: I'm working at the moment in the script to import translations
<carlos> and I need to create a big list of products that are not yet in the production database
<carlos> I'm using Sources and Packages files from Hoary 
<carlos> but I want to ask you before because I don't have a direct way to get a general description for the source packages
<carlos> I need to choose one from the binary packages for the source package, not sure if you have solved already that problem with gina
<cprov> carlos: I'm confused,  many question :)
<carlos> or whatever is called to create products automatically
<carlos> cprov: ok.
<cprov> carlos: so, what do you want to do first ?
<carlos> I have a script to import automatically all .po and .pot files from an debian package source
<cprov> great
<carlos> using the web interface
<carlos> but to be able to do that, I need to create first the products
<carlos> I have code to do that also, using the web interface
<cprov> carlos: from where do you want to grab the porduct info ?  from sources.gz?
<carlos> cprov: the description and shortdescription is not at sources.gz
<carlos> so I'm thinking on choose one of its binary packages
<carlos> and use it
<carlos> but I don't know if that will break anything you do in the future
<carlos> I know that some of them will be broken, but we could fix the description later
<cprov> carlos: if you are looking just for desc and shortdesc, nothing will be broken
<carlos> cprov: broken == invalid information ;-)
<cprov> carlos: btw, it is the same than nicole is doing now, supose a productname and find reliable infor about it
<carlos> cprov: hmm, is there any way to call from my script to gina's parser of freshmeat?
<carlos>  /s/gina/nicole/
* carlos is really bad with the names
<cprov> carlos: if it is the case, in the future nicole will override it 
<carlos> ok
<carlos> cprov: so, is there an easy way to reuse nicole parser?
<cprov> carlos: i think soon will be a way to call nicole.getProductSpec(suggested_name) and get the RDF locally stored info
<carlos> I'm not going to execute the script in the production database but in my computer submitting the info using the web interface
<cprov> yep, import launchpad.scripts,nicole.sourceforge and feel free ;), the API won't change
<elmo> anyone object to me forcefully restarting postgres?
<carlos> cprov: my script is really ugly so we get the goal to import more than 100 products to translate into Rosetta so I don't mind if you change the API
<cprov> carlos: as I said, it isn't so useful since it is slow, but when we change it to RDF maybe
<carlos> elmo: if you restart postgres, I think you will need to restart launchpad too, not sure if that's fixed so it reconnects
<elmo> yes, I know
<elmo> but right now, I doubt launchpad is even working
<elmo> certainly the authserver isn't
<carlos> elmo: your are right, launchpad seems to be down
<carlos> cprov: ok, will see if It's useful for me ;-)
<carlos> cprov: thanks
<elmo> this SUCKS
<carlos> cprov: sourceforge?, aren't you using freshmeat?
<morgs> carlos: the lib is called sourceforge, actually it talks to sourceforge as well as freshmeat and savannah.gnu.org - but not all repositories are equal.
<carlos> ok
<cprov> morgs: hi dude
<morgs> carlos: You can go sourceforge.getProjectSpec('foo','fm') to get the details from freshmeat, or sourceforge.getProjectSpec('foo','sf') to get from sourceforge...
<morgs> cprov: hi
<elmo> okay, bounced.  authserver, launchpad, rosetta and importd correspondingly bounced too
<carlos> cprov: I'm going to be the owner of those products, will nicole fix it later?
<cprov> carlos: I hope so, anyway we can enforce it
<carlos> ok
<lamont> no lifeless I expect?
<elmo> he's on a plane
<lamont> figures
<jblack> lamont: Ok. I'm here now.
<jblack> Sorry. Dealing with burst pipes. 
<carlos> cprov: dude, nicol rocks
<cprov> carlos: thank you
<carlos> cprov: I'm creating a map table between debian source packages to freshmeat products
<carlos> cprov: in case you are interested on it ;-)
<cprov> carlos: sure I am ... lett me know when you finish
<carlos> ok
* carlos needs to leave now, but if someone knows how to use getUtility() from an initZopeless script, he will be really glad when he's back
<salgado> stub!
#launchpad 2009-12-28
<robtaylor> hey, deleting packages from my ppa doesnt seem to delete them from the pool.
<wgrant> robtaylor: It should so so within half an hour or so.
<wgrant> robtaylor: Do you have a concrete example?
<robtaylor> wgrant: hmm, maybe i've just been being too quick
<robtaylor> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~robtaylor/+archive/ppa and http://ppa.launchpad.net/robtaylor/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/b/brewtarget/
<robtaylor> wgrant:ah, i think i see the issue, the source for the 1.2 upload is still there, though the builds that were built from it have been deleted
<robtaylor> wgrant: not a big issue, i think =)
<wgrant> robtaylor: Deleted packages will be removed from disk ASAP. Superseded packages will only be removed after 24 hours.
<wgrant> 1.2-0 was deleted, so it was removed from disk a couple of hours ago.
<wgrant> But 1.2-0ubuntu1 was only superseded, so it had the 24 hour delay applied.
<robtaylor> wgrant: ah, i see
<robtaylor> wgrant: thanks!
<nigel_nb> hi, I'm looking for some information about Ubuntu contributors.  I'd like to find out the members of a particular group in Lunchpad (which I'm a part of) with karma above 0.  Is there is a way to do this?
<micahg> nigel_nb: are you looking for a script or a manual process?
<wgrant> nigel_nb: You could easily write a script using launchpadlib (https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib) to iterate through all members of a team and check their karma values.
<nigel_nb> micahg: a script if possible
<nigel_nb> wgrant: thanks :)
<nigel_nb> wgrant: how do I reference a team with it? I'm going through https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/ and I'm properly lost
<wgrant> nigel_nb: lp.people['SOMETEAM']
<nigel_nb> thank you :)
<wgrant> That'll give you an object described by https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#team
<nigel_nb> oh I got that now
<nigel_nb> now, I have to figure out how to process each member of the team according to karma
<nigel_nb> wgrant: could you help with this script? just walk me through what I can do to get it.. if possible
<wgrant> for member in lp.people['SOMETEAM'].members:
<wgrant>     if member.karma > 0:
<wgrant>         print member.name
<nigel_nb> wgrant:  thanks again.  I'm not that friendly with python yet and this launchpadlib is confusing me, need to explore more
<moradan> hello, how could I change a .pot file in translation to the another one - will it be if I just upload it with the same name?
<slytherin> Is there anyone who can help me with migrating bugs from sourceforge to LP?
<BUGabundo_work> can anyone point me in the direction of Ubuntu website webadmins? (SSl) wiki page aint loading in android browser
<crantok> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to allow an application to have access to my launchpad account after I've revoked its authorization
<jamalta> Just to make sure the issue is on my side, is anyone else having issues interacting with launchpad's bzr (branch, pull, push, etc.)?
<jamalta> Ah, it's working now! :)
<HotShotDJ> Hello.  I'm trying to upload an apport bug report but getting timeout error at Launchpad.
<fagan> hey all, I proposed a merge and its saying I have 0 lines in the diff
<fagan> Its really confusing because I have made changes and two commits but it seems that launchpad doesnt pick it up
<wgrant> fagan: Link?
<fagan> Sorry I got disconnected there anyone know what the problem with the merge is?
<mneptok> 16:40 < wgrant> fagan: Link?
<fagan> The merge im talking about is https://code.launchpad.net/~quickly/quickly/trunk/+merge/16630
<fagan> It says that there is 0 lines in the diff but there is
<fagan> mneptok: to the branch?
<fagan> mneptok: the branch is at https://code.launchpad.net/~shanepatrickfagan/quickly/quickly_template_help_change
#launchpad 2009-12-29
<fagan> anything else?
<fagan> mneptok: any ideas?
<wgrant> Damn. Just missed him.
<wgrant> He's merging the wrong way.
<arand> So to report spam you just create a question entry in LP?
<wgrant> arand: That works.
<arand> Hmm, seems like it isn't highly relevant at the moment but I think at some point there might be a need for a "report spam comment"-button or similar...
<arand> reported to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/95497 if anyone is interested.
<lfaraone> Hey, is it possible/allowed to ursurp the name of an inactive project? ( https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/95517 )
<ripps> Has launchpad implemented download counters for ppa's yet? It would be useful to know how many hardy users are using my ppa, so I can consider removing hardy packages from it or not.
<slytherin> Need some help. I have set translation syncronisation settings
<slytherin> for my project to both template as well as po files. But somehow .po file is stuck in review.
<slytherin> Can anyone help?
<popey> if any launchpad nerds are about... https://edge.launchpad.net/+search?field.text=Sayak+Banerjee
<popey> then click on any of the top pages (hits)..
<popey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sayakb for example gives a "Lost something?" page
<elmo> popey: his accounts been deactivated?
<elmo> popey: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sayakb-deactivatedaccount
<popey> thanks elmo
<popey> others have shown up as -deactivated, that one didnt for some reason
<elmo> there's a homepage (which isn't showing up) saying he's retired from all OSS projects "due to personal reasons"
<elmo> FWIW
<popey> ah ok
<popey> ta
 * popey is cleaning out planet.ubuntu.com config.ini
<popey> don't think anyone has ever done this
<elmo> popey: speaking of that; it is in bzr, any reason to keep them in there but commented out?  if someone wants to resurrect one you cull, it's in bzr history
<popey> 3 hours of my life I'll never have again
<popey> fair point
<popey> i plan to tidy the ini up in a bit, once I have done this clear out
<popey> will get rid of the #'ed ones at that point
<elmo> cool, ta  (sorry for my OCD)
<popey> :)
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Is there some website which takes a branch name in the form lp:something as an argument and redirects to whatever http page that matches?
<RainCT> ie. something like xmlrpclib.ServerProxy('https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/', transport=transport).resolve_lp_path(url) but which can be used directly in the browser, over http(s)
<maxb> to the branch? Or to the Launchpad webpage for the branch?
<RainCT> maxb: to the launchpad page for the branch
<maxb> code.lp.net/+branch/something
<RainCT> Awesome! Thanks maxb :)
<Zelut> something up with LP? my bzr pushes are taking a *long* time, if successful at all.
<geser> wgrant: do you know how hard it would be to use the debian build log style for our build logs?
<wgrant> geser: What do you mean?
<wgrant> The one with pretty boxes and stuff produced by the new sbuild, or something else?
<geser> exactly that, so it easier to see where each "step" (updating the chroot, installing build depends, the actual building, the clean up) start
<wgrant> geser: That requires a new sbuild.
<wgrant> LP's sbuild is a five year old fork.
<wgrant> I want to fix that, but it's difficult.
<geser> oh :(
<wgrant> (we carry a few horrific patches against it, some of which are obsolete, and some of which I don't yet know exist)
<sladen> could somebody please convert  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/95599  back into a bug report please
<wgrant> sladen: A better solution is to ask a question to get an alias added.
<wgrant> Any other solution is very difficult and probably wrong.
<sladen> wgrant: *blink*
<wgrant> sladen: The solution is to get 'ubunet' aliased to 'ubuntuone-servers', which an admin can do in a second.
<sladen> wgrant: I fixed the _bug_ because a generic solution is needed (be that code, or workflow)---kludged workaround work for one instance and merely perpetuate a problem that shouldn't exist in the first place
<sladen> s/fixed/filed/
<wgrant> It's not a kludged workaround.
<sladen> wgrant: something that required repeated, extranous manual effort is a not a workaround?
<wgrant> sladen: It requires little more effort than a normal project rename, and a rename often involves addition of an alias anyway.
<wgrant> But maybe sinzui has some more insight?
<sladen> wgrant: if the solution is to add a tick box (selected by default of course) to the LP admin renaming interface ("add redirect for old project name") then that's a solution---it's a change of workflow where something happens automatically
<james_w> anyone seeing bzr pulls hanging currently?
<wgrant> james_w: There was a report of that an hour or so ago, so probably...
<sladen> if it's _really_ desired to convert this into a request for a one-off kludge adding to one instance of Launchpad for one project within that instance, then I can refile the _core_ issue (a generic fix needed) again...
<james_w> anyone around who can look in to it?
<wgrant> sladen: It's well known that if URLs need to not break, an alias should be added. I don't think there's much value in adding a special case.
<wgrant> But perhaps it is a valid request that such a checkbox should be added.
<sladen> wgrant: bingo.  And on that basis, please convert it back to the bug report that it was
<wgrant> sladen: Click on the bug, "Convert back to a bug"
<wgrant> sladen: Then retitle it, and retarget it to launchpad-registry.
<elmo> james_w: http or ssh?
<james_w> ssh
<james_w> it's connecting
<james_w> hanging in read() on the bzr process
<elmo> try now
<elmo> or retry now
<james_w> bingo
<james_w> thanks
<sladen> wgrant: I'm not a member of "Canonical Launchpad Engineering", hence coming here to request that somebody who _is_ convert it...
<sladen> wgrant: if I should be, I can file a bug about that too
<wgrant> sladen: I'm not either. But why do you need to be?
<sladen> wgrant: wget -q https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/95599 -O- | grep -qci convert || echo EPERM
<wgrant> sladen: On the bug page.
<sladen> wgrant: ta, kthxbye
<james_w> elmo: sorry, but it's at it again
#launchpad 2009-12-30
 * sladen drums fingers
<sladen> sinzui: could you advise what summary title should be used for bug #449092 such that it can be progressed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449092 in launchpad "After project rename, should automatically redirect previous incoming bug URLs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449092
<elmo> james_w: hmm, unfortunately, I can't see any obvious problems this time round
<james_w> elmo: seems to have fixed itself in the meantime, thanks for looking
<elmo> I think it may be LP buildbot DOS-ing the ssh service.  but I may just want it to be that because of the irony.  I'll keep an eye on it for a while anyway
<sinzui> sladen: it is not a bug, it is a question. I will use the Convert to question link to ask a LOSA to add an alias for the old project name. I image a Question was used the first time to rename the project
<sladen> sinzui: questions have a '?' question mark.  Why does this (bug report) not have a question mark?
<sladen> sinzui: how does "ask[ing] a LOSA to add an alias" fix the Launchpad codebase?
<sladen> sinzui: if you let me the know the magic phrase that covers the root cause, I can (re-)file a bug report covering that
<sinzui> sladen: There is nothing wrong in the code, because in many operations we do not want an alias. We only want an alias if the project asks for one
<sladen> sinzui: what phrase succinctly identifies that such an offer should be automatic and by default
<sinzui> sladen: we do not support user renaming projects because it is very danger. The screen that allows an admin to rename a project also has a alias field. The admin uses it when someone asks a question
<sinzui> sladen: So we are discussing a process where two people must engage each other and talk
<sladen> sinzui: is the alias pre-filled with the previous proejct name.  If not, how do I phrase that it should be pre-filled by default in order to prevent previously published URLs rotting
<sinzui> It is not, because that is NOT the default behaviour. Most cases to reanme a project is because someone want the name being given up.
<sladen> sinzui: how do I phrase that the default behaviour (link breakage) is non-ideal?
<sinzui> sladen: I do not see how you. can There is no right answer. We favour this approach because of the most common use case. The example we are using in the bug/question is still one of user communication
<sladen> sinzui: so to confirm.  During a rename, the requestee is not explicitly asked if a redirect is required.  Because few requestees explicitly ask for a redirect, the common-case is not to provide one; and therefore the common-case is set as the default?
<sinzui> sladen: and the admin did not confirm that an alias was not wanted
 * sladen staggers in belief.
<sladen> diselief
<sinzui> The common case is someone is squating on a name or the name is given to a project group!
<sinzui> Renaming a project for other reason is rare and is the reason launchpad supports aliases. gaim's rename to pidgin was the driving need as I recall
<sinzui> The problem with automatically aliasing is that the squating is still happening, so the admin has more work to fix the issue
<sladen> sinzui: sounds like two separate use-cases.  (a) Projects changing name.  (b) Tackling squatters/vandalism. ; the difference being whether the $old_name is cause of the admin actions, or whether $new_name is the initiator
<sinzui> It's the same screen
<sinzui> And I do not think malicious is the drive for squating. There is a tremendous amount of ignorance in the pool of launchpad registrants
<sinzui> giving users a test to verify they are qualified to be a project maintain seem to be out the question though :(
<sladen> so the problem is one of overloading.  A low-impact action performed frequently is masking a high-impact action performed infrequently (Quantity masking Quality)
<sinzui> Do you want to fix this? I can review a code change. We do not have much code for workflows so we resort to simple screens
<sinzui> This issue is not a priority because we are not inundated with reports of the problem
<sladen> sinzui: so, can be agree upon  Confirmed,Wishlist (and a summary of your choosing) over Invalid?
<sinzui> I will move the bug launchpad-registry. it will be Triaged,Low We do not used wishlist because that does not indicate when and how it will be fixed
<sladen> sinzui: Low would be even better
<sinzui> I will report a new bug actually because there is a question tied to the old one
<sinzui> Low is just clear. It will be fix opportunistically when an engineer volunteers to work on it
<highvoltage> hi launchpadders!
<highvoltage> I have a list problem, when I visit https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ngo/+mailinglist-moderate there are 5 messages for moderation
<highvoltage> when I click on Moderate, I get a message that says "Unexpected form data"
<wgrant> highvoltage: Are you using Chromium?
<highvoltage> wgrant: I am indeed, is it a browser issue?
<highvoltage> wgrant: well, it worked fine in firefox. thanks
<wgrant> highvoltage: It's fixed in recent Chromiums, apparently.
<Peng> bazzar.launchpad.net is read-only right now. Trying to take out a right-lock fails, saying it's a read-only transport.
<spiv> Any losa around?  There are some reports on #bzr of users getting readonly errors when they try to push to their own branches via bzr+ssh
<Peng> Hehe.
<Peng> Err, write-lock*
<Peng> I just realized I screwed up my test: I tried to lock a mirrored branch. I just tried a normal branch, and it worked.
<Peng> So, it looks like this might be luks-only.
<Peng> Same with the branch the other user was having a problem with.
<Peng> So, no disaster. :D
<spiv> For losas checking backlog: false alarm.  phew.  thanks.
<szpuni> hi
<szpuni> did anybody had any problem with karmic hanging when typing in shell??
<spiv> szpuni: #launchpad isn't really the place to ask that.  At a guess #ubuntu is a better venue.
<slytherin> Can anyone who is not on vacation help with porting bugs from sourceforge.net to launchpad.net?
<slytherin> jamesh: Around? Can you help with bug migration from sourceforge?
<sladen> sinzui: do you have the new bug# for "<sinzui> I will report a new bug actually because there is a question tied to the old one"
<sinzui> sladen: bug 501525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501525 in launchpad-registry "Include an option to add an alias when a project is rename" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501525
<RenatoSilva> someone please expire bug 452034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452034 in bzr-java-lib "Cannot use single-char relative checkout path on Windows" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452034
<RenatoSilva> sorry, not this, but bug 452069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452069 in moin-solenoid "Gotobar link using the whole space in IE7" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452069
<sinzui> RenatoSilva: Auto expiration is not turned on. When bugs reach 60 days on incomplete, I change the bug to invalid myself
<RenatoSilva> is just that what the expiration job does?
<sinzui> Yes
<RenatoSilva> oh
<RenatoSilva> thanks, happy new year
<ripps> Hello, the developer of a set of programs I supply daily packages for in the gmpc-trunk ppa's wants to know If it's possible to build arm packages in the ppa?
<elmo> ripps: unfortunately it's not, no.  (PPAs require virtualization support for security reasons that arm's don't have)
<ripps> elmo: I know that some ppa's have an exemption from that rule
<elmo> ripps: only internal Canonical ones, AFAIK
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> i try to push/upload a project code to bazaar in my Launchpad account
<EagleScreen> i obtain this warning, is it safe to continue? -> http://pastebin.com/d5055968d
<EagleScreen> why this warning?
<sinzui> EagleScreen: Have you ever connected to bazaar.launchpad.net before. That is the message commonly shown when you first try to connect to an unknown host.
<frangor> hi
<EagleScreen> thanks sinzui, it was the first time
#launchpad 2009-12-31
<lamothe> Hi, I'd like to delete my me-tv 1.1 series as I am treating it as a temporary branch and have merged the code back into the stable branch.  The issue is that it wont delete because there are translations against the 1.1 series.
<lamothe> Is there a way to merge translations that have gone in the 1.1 series into the stable series.
<wgrant> lamothe: Why do you want to delete it? You shouldn't delete it just because it's finished.
<lamothe> wgrant: Ok, sounds fair.  I'm just not going to be using it.
<wgrant> lamothe: Perhaps mark it obsolete, then.
<lamothe> Sure, thanks.  But I guess that there's another question then, translations for the me-tv project are saying that "LP is recommending translating the me-tv 1.1. series".
<lamothe> Where does this setting come from?
<wgrant> lamothe: It will use the development focus if it is translatable, but otherwise it will use the latest translatable series.
<lamothe> wgrant: Excellent.  I've switched the development focus so hopefully it's just a case of making stable translatable.
<wgrant> lamothe: I expect so.
<lamothe> wgrant: Thanks for your help.
<_habnabit> Is there a way to rename a package instead of deleting it and uploading it again?
<_habnabit> I mean, a download file.
<_habnabit> I don't want to reset my precious download count. :(
<shadeslayer> hi i was wondering how one deletes a entire PPA and renames a launchpad url?
<shadeslayer> ive not published any packages
<shadeslayer> my url is : https://launchpad.net/~rohan16garg
<shadeslayer> and i want to delete the Rekonq PPA
<Kwiki> Hello all! Is it possible to change your username on launchpad?
<Kwiki> anyone here?
<Kwiki> ok, bye bye
<MTecknology> If you guys want to have a little fun for newyears; there's ##ubuntu-newyears
#launchpad 2010-01-01
<xnox> are diffs in the merge proposals update themselves?
<xnox> on the web that is
<geser> IIRC yes
<xnox> geser: force reloaded page and now it updated ;-)
<Noldorin> hi. is launchpad bzr down atm?
<Noldorin> hmm, seemso
<ovnicraft> hi folk, how i can fork a project from launchpad i see add branch button but it create and empty branch
<xnox> well easier is to do it with bzr
<xnox> bzr branch lp:project
<xnox> bzr push lp:~my-id/project/my-fork
<xnox> the tip of lp:project and my-fork will be the same
<xnox> alternativly if you like your branch you create with web
<xnox> just push to it
<xnox> bzr push lp:~my-id/project/branch-name-created-online
<xnox> and voila ovnicraft has a fork of a project
<ovnicraft> xnox, i was thinking in use lp for a personal project i am use bitbucket now, but with this i am going to forget it :) thx
<xnox> why
<xnox> you can push branches to launchpad without a project created
<xnox> or if you want bugtracker and stuff than just create a project
<xnox> ovnicraft: what do you actually want to achieve?
<ovnicraft> with bitbucket i just click in fork button and him does everything
<Noldorin> hi. is launchpad bzr down atm?
<xnox> ovnicraft: well launchpad is different for one it doesn't use hg as backend so such analogy is not possible. You can't fork *all* branches of a project
<ovnicraft> xnox, btw thx
<xnox> ovnicraft: your welcome
<maxb> The fork button in bitbucket is just a workaround for hg's lack of stacked branches, AIUI
 * wgrant finds such a fork button to be a far worse UI than just pushing a new branch...
<wgrant> But GitHub does it too.
<maxb> considerable timesaver to re-uploading a lot of history, though
<wgrant> maxb: Yes, but if you have to do that then your VCS or configuration sucks.
<stgraber> you can use bzr branch with two remote branches though, not sure if it gets everything locally and then re-upload to the new branch when it's the same server
<spiv> stgraber: in the case of launchpad it will download and upload more than is strictly necessary, but *far* from the whole history.
<spiv> stgraber: that is, there's no particular smarts to do the branch operation entirely server-side, but because of automatic branch stacking that doesn't really matter.
<stgraber> well, anyway, even if you do the branching server-side, you still need to get it on your machine at some point. Only real benefit from it would be using download bandwidth instead of upload bandwidth which for regular users would usually mean faster branching.
<spiv> stgraber: right.
<crimsun> is soyuz processing uploads?
<crimsun> ..yes. Appears to be some lag.
<geser> is the build dispatcher broken? as the build queues are filling but the buildds being idle (https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/)
<geser> and the ones that are claiming to be building something, are building packages which finished two weeks ago (wth?) (https://edge.launchpad.net/~pgquiles/+archive/ppa/+build/1401930)
<Cerveja> Hi, who is the current help contact
<maxb> Yikes, the build farm is totally broken :-(
<maxb> Chances of finding a LOSA on New Year's Day seem slim
<maxb> For the record, all of these appear stuck: hassium iridium samarium bohrium osmium promethium mercury nobelium
<wgrant> Arrrrgh.
<wgrant> It's build #1226841 again.
<wgrant> I thought that was fixed.
<wgrant> At least twice.
<rdb> is there something wrong with soyuz?
<maxb> yes
<rdb> aw, darn
<rdb> got any specifics?
<maxb> Not really, other than it seems to have got totally stuck and we need an admin to fix it.
<geser> does this build also block that other builds get dispatched?
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Package build dispatching currently broken | http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<wgrant> geser: Yes.
<wgrant> There are at least a couple of insane builds building.
<wgrant> Probably more.
<elmo> it's the duplicate build record thing
<elmo> I've just run the SQL to clear it
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<rdb> great!
<maxb> Good thing most people will be holidaying not uploading for a bit... give the queues time to ease :-)
<elmo> it's only been broken for 8 hours; with all the builders available, it shouldn't take long at all for that queue to clear
<maxb> elmo: Should we be concerned that hassium has gone right back to building the problem build?
<elmo> maxb: I don't think so no?  what is the problem build from your point of view?
<maxb> oh, sorry, browser cache fail
<maxb> or perhaps launchpad cache fail
<wgrant> maxb: While I often see three different versions of /builders by repeatedly refreshing, I'm pretty sure hassium is really building that build now.
<maxb> The seven other buildds that I mentioned above still look stuck, though
<wgrant> (bug #499095, that one is. there are several others)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499095 in soyuz "Builder stuck on reset build" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499095
<elmo> blink
<elmo> god damn it, I despise the build manager
<wgrant> elmo: What's it doing now?
<wgrant> (I think everyone hates it)
<elmo> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/builders/mercury
<elmo> (and the others maxb pointed out)
<elmo> I can re-PPA-ize most of them, but some of these are permanent builders
<maxb> Also, /builders/hassium claims to be idle whilst /ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090909/+build/1226841 claims to be currently building on hassium :-)
<wgrant> The data model changes seem to have basically caused everything to explode in ways that should really be rejected by the database constraints.
<wgrant> elmo: By 're-PPA-ize' you mean reset the VM? I'm not sure that'll help much, for some of them.
<elmo> wgrant: it's a little more dramatic than that, it's a complete reinstall of the machine to a known good state.  which is massive overkill, but it's trivial and invokes the right magic to (usually) make LP "forget" whatever the heck it thinks it was building
<elmo> (basically I pretend to be Marc Tardif and claim I'm taking the machine to do enablement work on it - and then immediately give it back again)
<elmo> I'll try it on hassium first in any event
<wgrant> elmo: Have you read the bug about that build?
<elmo> oh, err, no
<wgrant> That one has been problematic a number of times already, and there is SQL there to fix it... although it seems to like unfixing itself.
<wgrant> Oh, hm, maybe it wasn't ever actually properly fixed after last time.
<elmo> AAAA
<elmo> there's 6 of them now
<wgrant> Of what?
<elmo> if I run the SQL to detect them from the bug, I see 6 build record ids, not 1
<wgrant> Also, that build OOPSes consistently for me now. It didn't 20 minutes ago.
<wgrant> elmo: Ew.
<elmo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/349929/
<elmo> wgrant: what were the changes to the data model for?
<geser> is there a reason why the official lpia buildds sit idle with 9 jobs in the queue while the other official buildds get new jobs dispatched?
<wgrant> geser: Yes.
<wgrant> geser: Those are lucid builds that have yet to be destroyed.
<wgrant> They will not be dispatched, since the chroot has been removed.
<wgrant> They must have been waiting to build at the moment the chroot was removed, so they are stuck until somebody removes the DAS or kills them manually.
<wgrant> So there's nothing going wrong here.
<geser> ok
<wgrant> elmo: Sorry, missed the question. buildd generalisation.
<elmo> gack
<wgrant> elmo: Parts of (currently Soyuz-only, but this will change in a week) buildqueue table were split out into the (previously Code-only) job table.
<wgrant> The interactions between them all now seem to be... imperfect.
<Noldorin> hi
<Noldorin> i'm getting the following error when i try to push to LP
<Noldorin> Permission denied (publickey).
<Noldorin> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectiv
<Noldorin> ity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Noldorin> no idea why this is occurring though :S
<wgrant> Noldorin: You do not have the appropriate SSH key set up.
<Noldorin> wgrant: strange thing is, it always worked before i upgraded to bzr 2.0
<wgrant> Noldorin: You need to have an SSH key on your machine associated with your Launchpad account.
<Noldorin> any suggestions? i'm running windows 7 btw
<Noldorin> wgrant: i have it configured through pageant
<wgrant> Ah. You might find more help in #bzr. This is not a Launchpad-specific problem.
<Noldorin> and i've checked its the same key that's online
<Noldorin> hmm ok
<Noldorin> not having problems pushing anywhere else though, oddlyt
<wgrant> You're using bzr+ssh to other servers?
<fta> hi, happy new year everyone!
<Noldorin> no... i see your point
<fta> any losa around? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/93418
<Noldorin> wgrant: only reason i think this might be LP-related is that launchpad is meant to store my SSH key, but doesn't seem to be doing so correctly.
<Noldorin> https://launchpad.net/~noldorin
 * maxb chuckles at "Disabled for Enablement"
<wgrant> Noldorin: I see a key configured there. What suggests that it is not stored correctly?
<Noldorin> wgrant: the fact that launchpad isn't recognising it?
<Noldorin> of course, it could just as well be a problem with pageant
<wgrant> I suspect that you have not configured Pageant properly.
<wgrant> I do not know how SSH keys work on Windows, however.
<Noldorin> wgrant: does it need any special config for bzr 2.0?
<Noldorin> always worked for bzr 1.x hmm
<elmo> so hassium is now building something else
<elmo> I'm going to assume I can't make anything work by throwing the others back through the airlock process
<elmo> err
<elmo> anything WORSE
<wgrant> Noldorin: I do not know.
<wgrant> elmo: Worth a try.
<Noldorin> wgrant: ok, thanks anyway
<Noldorin> i'll try #bzr
<maxb> Looks like all but samarium and promethium are back in business now
<elmo> yeah, I can't reset those through the webui (awesome), I'll do the SQL by hand in a bit
<fta> anyone to boost a quota? please :)
<RenatoSilva> Happy new Year!
<Ekushey-> I can't find the button to report new bug on LP... what's wrong with me?
<crimsun> Report a bug. trailing vertical side
<Ekushey-> thanks
<njn> Hi, is there a help contact around
<lfaraone> Can sonebody restart https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/rainbow-olpc/mstone-trunk-new for me?
<RenatoSilva> translation licensing docs are confusing
<njn> Do answers get automatically solved if there are no further comments by the author in a certain time period?
<njn> It gets fiddly having to keep checking on an answer that I provided, marked as 'Answered', and there has been no further comments by the author, so surely it should be 'Solved'?
<darthanubis> I can't file a bug
<njn> darthanubis: What bug
<darthanubis> bug for mythbuntu
<darthanubis> I keep getting the oops page
<darthanubis> (Error ID: OOPS-1462C1577)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1462C1577
<darthanubis> I've tried over the past 5hrs to no avail
<njn> darthanubis: Done. #502129
<darthanubis> thank you
<njn> darthanubis: Is that your lp username?
<darthanubis> yes
<njn> darthanubis: I've subscribed you too that bug
<darthanubis> ty
<njn> Does anyone know how often Karma gets updated on a user profile?
<micahg> njn: should be daily again
<njn> micahg: Ah, ok. So just once a day?
<micahg> njn: yep
<njn> micahg: Thanks
<crimsun> hmm
<crimsun> has there been a change in the cronned acceptance of source packages?
<crimsun> it used to be every five minutes
<crimsun> (this is to Ubuntu proper)
 * xnox was under impression it's every 20mins
<crimsun> that would be a change from the previous
<crimsun> and it would have changed fairly recently in my recollection, i.e., within the last couple weeks
<geser> if my memory serves me right then the 20 min is the time between PPA publisher runs and the upload queue is still processed every 5 min
<geser> (of course if nothing broke, you know it's vacation time and services find it a good time to break)
<crimsun> I've managed to upload at :49 for one and at :54 for two source packages now, and each one hasn't been processed until :00
<geser> hmm
<crimsun> builds are also quite delayed, it seems
<geser> the build dispatcher broke this night, but it got fixed already
<geser> crimsun: I've looked at my archived accepted mails for my uploads and the time between the timestamp in the signature and the date header in the accepted mail was max 5 min (sample size: 3)
<geser> all mails had a date header a few seconds past a mutiple of 5 min
<maxb> I believe the upload-processor and publisher were running */5 last time I heard
<wgrant> That is indeed the case.
<wgrant> Well, the intention.
<maxb> Come to think of it, is there any good reason why the upload processor isn't triggered by orderly shutdown of an FTP connection?
<wgrant> poppy sucks.
* maxb changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev | samarium and promethium have stuck builds
<wgrant> poppy should eventually be replaced by some SFTP server that automatically processes the upload and immediately returns a success or failure message across the existing connection.
<maxb> Does SFTP allow that sort of feedback?
<Noldorin> hello
<Noldorin> does launchpad have git-serve installed currently?
<wgrant> maxb: We should be able to just send it over stderr.
<wgrant> Noldorin: No.
<Noldorin> wgrant: rubbish. so ma i out of luck when it comes to mirroring on github?
<Noldorin> am i*
<wgrant> maxb: There might be some better method of sending arbitrary text, but I haven't read the spec enough to find out.
<wgrant> Noldorin: Launchpad can mirror from a git repository, but it only exposes bzr branches.
<Noldorin> wgrant: so no luck mirroring a bzr branch that exists on Launchpad on github?
<wgrant> Noldorin: I don't know what GitHub supports.
<wgrant> That would seem to be more of a GitHub issue.
<Noldorin> wgrant: fair enough. i'm asking the git guys too..
<Noldorin> thanks anyway
<Noldorin> wgrant: hmm. would i have any better luck with SVN? i mean, is bzr-svn installed ont the LP servers?
<wgrant> Noldorin: Again, from svn, but not to svn.
<Noldorin> heh i see...
<wgrant> Pushing to svn would require that LP have credentials for every user, which seems ridiculous.
<Noldorin> wgrant: can bzr/launchpad mirror *to* anythiung then?
<Noldorin> that's true...
<Noldorin> guess i haven't thought it through thoroughly
<wgrant> No, it cannot.
<wgrant> Noldorin: Well, you can use bzr to push to svn or git, but Launchpad will not do it for you.
<Noldorin> wgrant: oh, i see. that might be the least evil solution then.
<Noldorin> wgrant: so i could in theory do something like "bzr push-git ...." (i have no idea of the actual syntax) after each commit/push to LP to keep my branches in sync?
<wgrant> Noldorin: 'bzr dpush' for git, I think, but I'm not entirely sure.
<wgrant> You can work just like normal on a bound svn branch. I'm not sure about git.
<Noldorin> excellent - well, i'll take a look into it myself now
<Noldorin> right
<Noldorin> i need the bzr-git plugin, or does that come with the default windows distribution?
<wgrant> You'll probably need to install the plugin, but I do not know what the Windows distribution includes.
<Noldorin> right ho
<Noldorin> wgrant: thanks for the help :) will report back if there are any major probs.
#launchpad 2010-01-02
<Noldorin> wgrant: hi
<Noldorin> i've finally gotten around to trying the push to github using the following
<Noldorin> bzr dpush git@github.com:Noldorin/IRC.NET.git
<Noldorin> any idea why that shouldn't work?
<Noldorin> "not a branch" is the error
<Noldorin> also:
<Noldorin> C:\Users\Alex\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\IRC.NET\devel>bzr dpush git
<Noldorin> //github.com/Noldorin/IRC.NET.git
<Noldorin> bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "git://github.com/Noldorin/IRC.NET.git
<RAOF> Noldorin: Let me remember what you're after...
<Noldorin> RAOF: i simply want to be able to push my bzr repo (hosted on launchpad) to github.
<RAOF> I think it's... 'bzr dpush git+ssh://git@github.com/Noldorin/IRC.NET.git'
<maxb> Do you have bzr-git installed?
<Noldorin> since this can't be done automatically on the server....
<Noldorin> ah right
 * Noldorin tries that
<Noldorin> RAOF: unsupported protocol again
<Noldorin> odd. i'm sure i installed bzr-git properly...
<RAOF> Ok.  Let me whip out my lappy, then...
<Noldorin> alright cheers
<RAOF> Where the right url is sitting in history.
<Noldorin> RAOF: i take it you've successfully pushed to github before?
<Noldorin> or a git repo elsewhere?
<RAOF> Yes, to... gitorious, I think.
<Noldorin> ah ok
<RAOF> Noldorin: So, “git+ssh://git@gitorious.org/~raof/banshee/gapless-work.git" successfully pushes to gitorious.
<Noldorin> hrmm ok
<Noldorin> RAOF: it worries me that the protocol isn't even being recognised apparently
<RAOF> does “bzr plugins" list git?
<Noldorin> RAOF: hrm, it seems not
<Noldorin> RAOF: i've put it in my plugins dir and renamed the dir itself to 'git'
<Noldorin> do i need to do something mroe perhaps?
<RAOF> I'm not sure.
<Noldorin> C:\Program Files\Bazaar\plugins\git exists...
<Noldorin> hrmm
<Noldorin> RAOF: well what did you do?
<RAOF> Noldorin: “sudo aptitude install bzr-git"
<RAOF> Not very helpful for you, thought.
<Noldorin> bah.
<Noldorin> package managers is always tempting me to move to linux :P
<RAOF> They are a stonking good idea, yes.
<RAOF> I suggest that #bzr might be a better place for this question; I'm utterly unfamiliar with how plugins work on Windows.
<Noldorin> RAOF: good point. i'll give it a go there
<Noldorin> thanks for your help so far :)
<Noldorin> RAOF: ah, figure it out...
<Noldorin> figured*
<RAOF> Sweet.
<Noldorin> now just to try push...
<Noldorin> dpush, even
<Noldorin> RAOF: what's the easiest way to include dulwich in my pythonpath?
<RAOF> Um... dunno, sorry.
<RAOF> It's been a while since I've had to use Windows :)
<Noldorin> no worries/
<Noldorin> heh
<Noldorin> RAOF: you still around?
<Noldorin> getting the following error now:
<Noldorin> C:\Users\Alex\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\IRC.NET\devel>bzr dpush git+
<Noldorin> ssh://git@github.com/Noldorin/IRC.NET.git
<Noldorin> bzr: ERROR: [Error 2] The system cannot find the file specified
<Noldorin> oddness
<RAOF> Maybe you need to quote that string?
<RAOF> Maybe Windows eats +s or something
<Noldorin> RAOF: yeah, i considered that...
<Noldorin> never mind now though
<RAOF> Fixed it?
<Noldorin> well...
<Noldorin> no, sorry, do mind actually :)
<Noldorin> doesn't help
<Noldorin> RAOF: it seems i can push to git normally at least....
<RAOF> Noldorin: You mean - push to a local git branch?
<Noldorin> my branch on github
<RAOF> Noldorin: You could try pushing from your bzr branch to your local git branch, and from there to github; that would help isolate the problem.
<Noldorin> RAOF: yeah, i'll give that a go
<Noldorin> RAOF: http://pastebin.com/m78e07c36
<Noldorin> when i push to a local GIT repo i get that
<RAOF> Um... dunno.  #bzr time!
<Noldorin> RAOF: heh ok. thanks for all your help :)
<Noldorin> RAOF: meh, bedtime. bye
<silver6> How can I control which downloads are shown on the front page of my launchpad project?  It's only showing downloads from 'main' series and I want it to show downloads from '0.2' series
<Some_Person> I uploaded a package to my PPA, deleted it because I noticed there was a problem with it, then I fixed the problem and reuploaded it
<Some_Person> but it doesn't seem to be coming up on my page
<Some_Person> hello?
<RAOF> Some_Person: You probably need to re-upload it with an increased version.
<RAOF> That's generally the way to handle these things.
<Some_Person> Why do I need to increase the version? It was a simple mistake
<Some_Person> ok, i'll try it
<RAOF> You'd need to increase the version because launchpad now *has* that version, and may have published it; if you don't increase the version, people who had got the broken version won't get your fixed version.
<Some_Person> thank you, it worked
<RAOF> Basically, it makes a lot more sense if each build you do has a new version.
<Some_Person> by the way, is there any way to convert the output of ``svn log'' to a debian changelog?
<rioch> Is it possible to import my codebase from svn (hosted at sourceforge) to my launchpad account?
<wgrant> rioch: Have a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<rioch> thanks
<rioch> what's the difference between a series and a branch?
<\u03b5> series are a suit of releases
<\u03b5> which might be based off a branch
<\u03b5> but a branch can just be separate and introduce a feature/bugfix
<Some_Person> what is the lpia build?
<geser> ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20090909/+build/1226841 is back (now reappearing on radon)
<bjsnider> there's a navigation annoyance with the ppa screen
<bjsnider> if i go to package details, and then delete or copy packages, the links in the navigation line miss the "package details" and go either back to the ppa main page or to delete/copy
<rioch_> I want to transfer my code from sf to lp. Is importing the best thing to do, since it only takes the branch and appears to regularly update from the imported revision control, whereas I want to do it just once.
<carlos> rioch_, you could do the checkout with the bzr-svn plugin (assuming you are using Subversion on SourceForge) and then, push it directly to launchpad
<rioch_> carlos: would that retain my history?
<carlos> that should preserve the history
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> I think that's more or less what Launchpad does
<bdrung_> am i right here for asking questions about launchpadlib? how can i get a list of bugs, to which user x subscribed?
<carlos> bdrung_, no idea, sorry. I guess you already took a look to https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib and https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples
<bdrung_> yes
<carlos> bdrung_, I didn't use it, so that's all I can help you, sorry
<rioch_> I'm also a little confused about how the branches, series, and milestones work. When would I use each of those?
<rioch_> for example, in my project I am about to release an alpha release (also the very first release). Would that be a milestone? If so, is it in a branch or a series?
<rioch_> Could someone explain to me how I would use branches, series, and milestones, and how they relate to the trunk?
<steffan> rioch_: Did you read https://help.launchpad.net/Code/ already?
<rioch_> steffan: yes. I'm not really sure of the difference between branch and series.
<rioch_> And I'm not sure how it fits into the big picture. So, for example, if I'm changing code, do I commit it to a series or a branch...or the trunk? :)
<steffan> rioch_: I'm not sure to be totally honest - I > bugs/answers than code, stick around though I'm sure someone will answer
<rioch_> ok. thanks anyway.
<james_w> bdrung_: you can get bugs for a project/distribution which a particular user is subscribed to
<james_w> bdrung_: I don't see how to do it across all bugs on LP though
<rioch_> is it me, or are series and branches the same thing?
<rioch_> ok it seems not, but I'm still confused
<rioch_> Do I create a branch per developer or per release?
<rioch_> and how do tags fit into this? :( I'm so lost
<rioch_> ok, can someone tell me if I understand this: I create my own personal branch where I do all my work. I commit some changes to my branch, then push them so launchpad has the changes. I then decide that my work is done, so I then merge my branch with the trunk. Great stuff. Then after a while I realise that my trunk is now a release, so I create another branch and mark it as a release. So, my release branch is there, but work continues on t
<rioch_> he trunk?
<rioch_> I'm still not sure how series fit into it tho.
<bdrung_> james_w: i found an example in ubuntu-qa-tools. finding ubuntu bugs is enough.
<rioch_> I see why I'm confused. When I go to create a series, if I want it maintained in bazaar, I need a branch for it. Yet the docs say a series has a bunch of branches....hmmm
<rioch_> I guess I want to know if I should create a branch for my 0.1 release or a series, or both? Or none? Who knows?
<steffan> rioch_: On another note, you might get a faster response time asking on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad if you don't understand the documentation
<rioch_> steffan: good idea, thanks. I think I'm closer than before I started.
<rioch_> :)
<maxb> rioch_: A branch is a Bazaar thing. Series and Releases are metadata about a project in Launchpad, which can have branches, bugs, download files etc. associated with them
<rioch_> maxb: yeah, and from what I can tell, a series is associated with a branch if bazaar will track it.
<rioch_> so they are kind of the same thing
<maxb> Well.... not really
<maxb> A series is part of the description of a project. One of the attributes of a series may be which branch its code primarily lives in
<rioch_> maxb: so how do I create the trunk branch to use for the location for the trunk series? If I try to create it in launchpad, it puts it in my user directory (well, rather than lp:trunk it puts it in lp:~username/project/trunk)
<maxb> *ALL* Launchpad project branches are lp:~user/project/name
<maxb> A branch assigned to a series is additionally accessible by the _alias_ of lp:project/series
<maxb> A branch assigned as the entire project's development focus is additionally accessible by the alias of lp:project
<rioch_> maxb: thanks. I thought I was doing something wrong there.
<steffan> rioch_: No problem, hope you got it all sorted now :)
<rioch_> maxb: so would I then develop in my trunk branch and when I'm ready to release, create a series branch for it. In launchpad, however, I would already have a series associated with that release, and that it would not have a branch until the release was ready?
<maxb> rioch_: If you like :-). I say do what works best for you in terms of branching structure, and then describe it in launchpad however seems workable
<maxb> Small projects may not even branch for release
<rioch_> lots of options then. I think I'll do what I described and see how it goes :) thanks for helping.
<rioch_> maxb: I take it I need to create my own personal branch where all my work is first pushed to, and then that is merged with trunk when it's ready?
<maxb> rioch_: Depends. If you have write access to the project trunk, and don't wish to publish your work for review by other members of the project, there's no need.
<rioch_> so the way I mentioned is good if you want to review code contributions by people before trusting them with trunk access?
<maxb> Or for work by people with access, which is in progress but not finished
<rioch_> what does this mean: bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:pumped already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<rioch_> I created the trunk branch myself before pushing, so is it ok to add --use-existing-dir?
<xnox> yes
<rioch_> thanks
<rioch_> ok, im done now. Everything seems to be running ok. Thank you everyone who helped me get set up.
<dhillon-v10> hi all, is the soyuz development team only for canonical employees or can I apply to it ?
<carlos> dhillon-v10, as far as I know, you are free to contribute
<carlos> but you will need someone to approve your patches
<dhillon-v10> carlos, alright so do you think I should apply, I tried before but was rejected :)
<carlos> before you apply to join the launchpad team
<carlos> you should do some work
<carlos> I don't know the policy to be accepted
<dhillon-v10> carlos, doing some right now :D
<carlos> however, you need to show your skills in any free software project
<carlos> before you are accepted
<carlos> dhillon-v10, being a member of the soyuz team on launchpad gives you extra permissions
<carlos> so it's not as easy as just apply to be accepted
<dhillon-v10> carlos, I understand, most of my work is in upstream linux kernel so :)
<carlos> anyway, you should check it with soyuz developers the policy to be accepted, if they have any. My comments are just a hint
<dhillon-v10> carlos, are you a soyuz developer ?
<carlos> dhillon-v10, no, I used to be a launchpad translations developer, but that was before the source code release, so I'm not up to date with the new policies
<dhillon-v10> carlos, ahh nice thanks a bunch :D and happy new year
<carlos> dhillon-v10, happy new year for you too
<maxb> dhillon-v10: If you want to get involved with Launchpad development you should join the launchpad-dev team/mailing list
<dhillon-v10> maxb, I am already on the list, so do you think I should email the mailing list maybe
<maxb> Since the "Soyuz Development Team" grants buildd-admin rights, I imagine it's probably Canonical-only
<dhillon-v10> maxb, ahh :( but I can still submit patches right ?
<maxb> Of course
<dhillon-v10> maxb, yay !! :D that works as well, joining the team doesn't really matter as long as I can help out with some work
<dhillon-v10> maxb, another question: this ppa i uploaded a while ago, and then deleted the packages in it, now when ever I upload it says Unable to find dtrace_0.1.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<dhillon-v10> maxb, how do I make it upload again
<dhillon-v10> maxb, it says: Number of packages:
<dhillon-v10>     0 source packages (0 bytes)
<dhillon-v10>     0 binary packages (0 bytes)
<maxb> dhillon-v10: uh, need more info. What are you uploading? Why is this error a surprise?
<dhillon-v10> maxb, I made this ppa, and after that here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~dhillon-v10/+archive/dtrace/+packages that there's nothing there, and whnever i try to upload using dput it skips the .orig file for some reason
<maxb> Whether or not to upload the .orig.tar.gz is selected at sourcepackage build time (dpkg-buildpackage, debuild, etc.)
<maxb> If you don't explicitly tell it, it tries to guess based on the revision number of the package
<maxb> Override with -sa or -sd if need be
<dhillon-v10> maxb, ahh okay thanks again, I think I know what the problem is :)
#launchpad 2010-01-03
<bjsnider> you need to use debuild -S -sa
<Some_Person> I'm trying to upload a rather large package, but it keeps stalling. I'm uploading using dput, and it stops at ``Uploading supertux_0.3.2-SVN~r6246.tar.gz: 148569k/148570k''
<Some_Person> It just sits there, doing nothing
<Some_Person> Is there any way to upload it to my PPA without dput?
<shadeslayer> hi any launchpad admins here?
<maxb> shadeslayer: Unlikely on a weekend. File a question in the tracker. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<shadeslayer> maxb: well i dont have a question,more of a request
<shadeslayer> i wanted to change my lp url and have a PPA deleted which has never had published packages
<maxb> The question tracker does double duty for that too
<shadeslayer> oh cool :)
<shadeslayer> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/96021
<shadeslayer> maxb: thats enough info right? ^^
<maxb> shadeslayer: You've given a choice of names... I'd imagine the admins will end up asking you which one you actually want
<shadeslayer> well its in the order of prefrence
<shadeslayer> maxb: ive added a comment :)
<steffan> maxb: is it possible to assign a question to a certain group of people such as the LOSAs, or can only certain people do that?
<maxb> Only certain people. Which is slightly annoying if you know your question is to the LOSAs, but on the other hand, I guess it makes sense for the LOSAs to be confronted with only a pre-triaged list of questions, given how busy they can be.
<steffan> maxb: I'm sure that function is restricted for a certain reason, I was just wondering
<A4Tech> All greetings. How can I delete team on launchpad?
<Demophobie> Hello together!
<Demophobie> A4Tech: i think i asked the same question a year ago. They told me there is no way at the moment. But it was last year ;)
<A4Tech> Demophobie Very sad =(
<persia> Demophobie: Did you file a question last year?
<A4Tech> o! In any case, developers know all the functions ... :) /me went to #launchpad-dev
<wgrant> A4Tech, Demophobie: An admin can disable (ie. make disappear) a team for you. Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Demophobie> Ah. Okay.
<Demophobie> However, i have problems with my language queue
<Demophobie> lp does not import our po's automatically. i updated them yesterday in our branch
<rioch> Does launchpad have keyword replacement for version numbers like in svn?
<sinzui> rioch: There is a bzr plugin that provides the feature: http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/KeywordExpansion
<rioch> how can I prevent bazaar from uploading .pyc files to launchpad?
<beuno> rioch, bzr should ignore pyc files by default
<rioch> ah great :)
<doctormo> I have a problem with the lp-project-upload script
<doctormo> > An error happened in the upload: signature_content: Cannot upload files larger than 1024 bytes
<Noldorin> hi. i've just starting using bzr 2.0 on windows (upgrading from bzr 1.x), but am running into some problem with ssh auth on launchpad
<Noldorin> i'm using paramiko now rather than plink, as well
<Noldorin> Permission denied (publickey).
<Noldorin> is the error i get
<troy43> Hi!, some expert in PPA?, I own a PPA to distribute my program, it has a jaunty published package, how can I updated it to karmic? Am I supposed to recompile it in a karmic pc and upload it again or can the ubuntu buildroots do this for me from the ppa webpage?
<maxb> You can copy a source package including its built binaries from one distroseries to another from the /+copy-packages subpage of a PPA
<geser> maxb: but if troy43 really needs a rebuild an new upload (with a bumped version) is necessary
<maxb> If the package is such that it needs to rebuilt for karmic, you must increment the version number and reupload
<troy43> and what is the criteria for "it needs to rebuilt"? I mean the dependencies of my program hasn't changed, and were present in jaunty and also in karmic..
<geser> library transition for example
<troy43> it only depends in libglade, libcurl and libpcre.. all those are well known packages in jaunty and karmic..
<maxb> For a C program, it's largely whether any dependencies have changed their soname
<maxb> A reasonable option is to install the jaunty .deb on a karmic system and check it works
<troy43> geser: I tried the "Copy package" with the option "Rebuild the copied sources" enabled, but gives me the error: "The following source cannot be copied:* myprogram 1.2.0ppa in jaunty (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)"
<maxb> Indeed. You cannot rebuild sources within the same PPA
<maxb> Nor should you ever rebuild sources with the same version number except in very special circumstances
<maxb> The reason for this is that by creating multiple .debs with the same name and version number, you confuse both humans and software
<maxb> You must either copy including the existing binaries, or reupload a new version
<geser> not to mention that you can't store two different files with the same name in one directory
<troy43> maxb: But the last version of my program hasnt change from jaunty to karmic, I mean, there's not been new versions of my program, I just want to distribute it now to karmic users..
<maxb> But a rebuild would create new binaries. It would be erroneous to have two different binary packages that were named identically
<geser> you only need a new "revision" of your package (revision = the part after the last - in the version string)
<maxb> What is the exact version string of your current package?
<troy43> maxb: fair enough, thanks for the explanation, the error should give some hints.. because
<troy43> the "copy existing binaries" felt like wrong to me because I thought a program compile for jaunty wouldnt work in karmic.. it seems I was wrong..
<maxb> troy43: Remember that karmic started its life as a copy of jaunty
<troy43> maxb: Ok, thanks very much for the information :-), nobody in #ubuntu could answer me..
<Some_Person> How many PPAs can one person have?
<troy43> geser: thanks for your answers too, I will try to avoid to make a new revision, I'm going now to try the "Copy existing binaries" option..
 * micahg is up to 7 Some_Person
<Some_Person> What is the "lpia" build?
<micahg> Some_Person: lpia is an Intel low power arch, it is no longer supported in Lucid on
<troy43> the "Copy existing binaries" option worked like a charm, I now have karmic packages of my program, I've install it an works well.. Thanks!!
<troy43> Although I had to install it with apt-get from the commanline, because the Ubuntu Software Center didn't bring results when searching for my program..
<micahg> what are the rules for a display name in LP?
 * micahg thinks he found a violation
<jml> micahg, rules, you say
<jml> micahg, there might not be rules per se.
<micahg> jml, is this a problem? https://edge.launchpad.net/~newacct
<jml> micahg, yeah, it is.
<micahg> :), can you take care of it please?
<jml> micahg, there's certainly the implicit rule of "Don't be a dick"
<micahg> jml: I'm sure that was no pun intended ;)
<jml> micahg, I'll see what I can do.
<micahg> thanks
<jml> micahg, I need a LOSA to do it. There won't be one around for another couple of hours.
<jml> micahg, the comments made by that user are all reasonable. it's probably not an abuse account.
<micahg> jml: I know, that's the weird thing
<micahg> I was going to send a comment, but I didn't feel I had sufficient authority to do so
<Some_Person> I uploaded a package for karmic. Can I make it also build a version for lucid without reuploading anything?
<Some_Person> It would be a waste just to edit the changelog and reupload
<geser> you can copy the source package + binary debs to lucid if you don't need a recompile
<jml> micahg, well, any one in the community has authority to ask questions like "you seem like a nice person, why do you have such an unusual and often offensive nick name?"
<micahg> jml: k
 * jml -> cafe w/ internet
<micahg> jml: so, should I do that or wait for a LOSA?
<jml> micahg, Do it now, I reckon. Can you please CC me?
<micahg> jml: can I do that through the interface?
<jml> micahg, CC me, no.
<jml> micahg, I guess I have special email address viewing powers.
<micahg> jml: ok, so what to do?
<jml> micahg, just send it, and then let me know how it goes :)
<micahg> jml: k
<jml> micahg, thanks! :)
<micahg> jml: I can copy you if there is a back and forth
<jml> micahg, that'd be great, thanks.
<jml> micahg, anyway, I've really got to go. If I don't leave the house I'll never feel like I've started work. :)
<micahg> jml: I have the same problem, but I have a flat tire :)
<geser> excuses :)
<Some_Person> Can I copy the package and have it recompile it?
<Some_Person> I just tried copying with the binaries and my ubuntu doesn't like it
<geser> no, as you can't have two different debs with the same version (and therefore file name)
<geser> and the package manager wouldn't like it either (think of someone using your PPA and they update from karmic to lucid)
<Some_Person> so I need to change the version number and the distribution and then reupload?
<geser> yes
<jml> good morning Launchpadders
<micahg> jml: what tz are you?
<jml> micahg, AEST, UTC+11
<jml> micahg, but only for another week
<micahg> ah
<Some_Person> urgh, "dpkg-deb - error: Debian revision (`ppa') doesn't contain any digits"
<maxb> what is your full version string?
<jml> micahg, our friendly neighbourhood losa has changed the account name and sent an email to ~newacct explaining why.
<micahg> jml: ok, thanks
<hggdh> Can someone please suspend pstone78 from launchpad *now*? User is, er, spamming bugs with dangerous instructions -- see http://tinyurl.com/ycke5as
<spm> hggdh: looking
<jml> spm, hggdh, he seems to have stopped over half an hour ago.
<jml> hggdh, I think suspending is a bit heavy-handed, tbh.
<hggdh> jml if s/he has stopped, I agree. I just sent an email to her/him asking to stop, and to go to #ubuntu-bugs to discuss
<spm> jml: agreed. the person means well by my read - if the suggestions are poor, a more accurate response in the threads in question would be better.
<jml> hggdh, cool, thanks.
<jml> hggdh, after all, if we suspended everyone who gave bad advice...
<hggdh> spm, jml: yes, I am going to each one of the bugs and will ask for his comments to be disregarded
<jml> (also, I've been trying so hard to avoid gender-specific pronouns today...)
<hggdh> jml: one bad advice is no big deal, 16 of them starts to be
<jml> hggdh, heh. actually, I'd be more likely to suspend for copy/pasting instructions rather than linking:)
<hggdh> heh... sometimes it is not worth the trouble, to be gender-neutral
<hggdh> jml: BTW, please do not suspend me (I am copying & pasting a warning on the 16 bugs) ;-)
<jml> hggdh, I won't :)
 * hggdh gratefully bows
#launchpad 2015-12-28
<MatySparky> Hi
<MatySparky> u Hola,soy programador y quisiera saber que es Launchpad y para que sirve
#launchpad 2015-12-29
<YoBoY> hi
<fission6> why is this just hanging on my command line apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys C300EE8C
<meena> anyone know what's up with ppa.launchpad.net's ssh?
<meena> i can't seem to upload
<meena> or, connect for that matter.
<wgrant> meena: It's working fine. What exactly are you seeing?
<meena> wgrant:  dput just hanging there, for like half an hour
<meena> like this: https://gist.github.com/00763221306f9c7ab847
<wgrant> meena: Weird, you're not behind any iffy firewalls or routers?
<wgrant> Is it reproducible if you cancel it and try again?
<meena> wgrant: yup
<wgrant> meena: Can you ssh in manually?
<meena> i'm nat'ed, but that was never a problem before
<meena> nope
<meena> oh
<meena> my ssh is offering the wrong id, and instead of being rejected, it just hangs out there
<wgrant> Yeah, NAT shouldn't be a problem with SSH.
<wgrant> Hm, it used to hang if you offered an ECDSA key, but that's fixed.
<wgrant> What sort of key is it offering first?
<meena> id_ecdsa, but i don't have that in launchpad
<meena> ssh-add -d ~/.ssh/id_ecdsa, and it now works.
<wgrant> LP doesn't currently support ECDSA keys.
<wgrant> Weird, it should just reject it now.
<meena> heh
<meena> well, thanks then :D
<meena> i should've… understood this sooner :D
<meena> (i was busy watching tv, though…)
<meena> wheeeee! it uploaded
<tsimonq2> wheeeee!
<wgrant> Nice, hopefully it'll build!
<tsimonq2> meena: which package?
<meena> https://launchpad.net/~reldap/+archive/ubuntu/openldap
<meena> we need a version that's… less broken
<meena> also, this one's rebuilt with openssl…
<meena> next upload will take out the +dfsg
<meena> wgrant: yeah… the test suit still has races, so who knows if it'll build…
<meena> wait, no, that's wrong. it's not that the test suit has races, it's that slapd's master<->master replication does.
<meena> okay.. so apparently, i can dput stuff to ppa's that don't exist…
<wgrant> The upload server doesn't check the upload immediately.
<meena> my first "successful" dput was to ppa:reldap/reldap (but the ppa is actually reldap/openldap)
<wgrant> It just adds it to the queue.
<meena> well, the mistake was corrected and it's in the queue
<wgrant> You'll get a rejection email within a minute or so.
<meena> damn. we forgot to add a build dep
<meena> but, that's for tomorrow. goodnight now.
<tsimonq2> !language
<ubot5> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Huh?
<meena> wgrant: the word before "we forgot"
<meena> tsimonq2: noted.
<tsimonq2> k :)
#launchpad 2015-12-30
<dobey> wgrant: if you're around, could you bump the quota to 4GB on https://launchpad.net/~dobey/+archive/ubuntu/audiotools please?
<wgrant> dobey: Done.
<teward> um... is it typical for a build to fail on a PPA and *not* have a buildlog?
<teward> cjwatson: ^ any thoughts/ideas?
<cjwatson> teward: URL to the build, please?
<teward> https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-devel-testing/+build/8773582
<teward> one minute run means it was probably something big or substantial, but no build log makes me think the env just died
<cjwatson> teward: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1529428
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1529428 in Launchpad itself "Librarian sets aggressive cache headers on missing files" [Critical,In progress]
<cjwatson> teward: I've cleared this now and retried your build
<teward> thanks
<cjwatson> er, let me try that again, maybe I didn't give it long enough
<teward> i'm running in a local sbuild just to rule out the PPA system being at fault
<teward> though all the other builds succeeded
<cjwatson> it'll be chroot-specific
<teward> ok
<cjwatson> i.e. just xenial i386 in this instance
<teward> failed again
<cjwatson> yes I know
<cjwatson> and I said that
<cjwatson> 19:34 <cjwatson> er, let me try that again, maybe I didn't give it long enough
<teward> ah ok
<teward> sorry, running faster than i am reading :)
<cjwatson> hm, still getting 404 from squid
 * teward goes to find some tea to calm his overclocked brain :P
<cjwatson> teward: properly cleared now, retried again.  I'll just go and look for other casualties
<teward> cjwatson: thank you, i'll let you know if anything remains dead (it does succeed building, though :P)
<cyball> hi ... is there some documentation about where launchpad is storing the orig sources from a pkg? if i build my deb locally it just works on the launchpad server it seems not to find the sources
<cyball> I found only PKGBUILDDIR is there a PKGSRCDIR or something similar?
<cjwatson> the source files are available from the archive on Launchpad - I might be able to give a more helpful answer given more specifics
<cjwatson> for example a link to the failing build
<cjwatson> cyball: ^-
<cjwatson> PKGBUILDDIR is not very relevant, that's just a substitution sbuild applies in place of the real build directory in the build log so that logs from different versions can be compared more easily
<teward> cjwatson: confirmed, that nginx build cleared and worked, thanks!
<cyball> cjwatson: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/232329954/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.eve_0.1-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cyball> cjwatson: i 've tried now to put everything in the pkg folder it seems to work but i have now an path conflict
<cjwatson> cyball: given it's go, note that LP builds are not allowed to fetch stuff from the internet
<cyball> yes i know ... that's why i have the problems .. so i have to provide all golang libs into the sources
<cyball> but it is some kind of sad that there is no PKGSRCDIR env var
<cjwatson> uh, hardly
<cjwatson> it would be meaningless
<cjwatson> your package's source is in your current directory, you don't need another environment variable for that
<cyball> yes ... that's what I'm trying now
<cjwatson> cyball: your source package fails identically in a local sbuild instance
<cjwatson> cyball: I recommend setting up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild and testing your source package in that before uploading it
<teward> ^ that (I speak from experience!)
<teward> (helps a lot for me :P)
<cjwatson> cyball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14292170/ <- directory tree after the failure
<cjwatson> so looks like that's where "go install" put things
<cyball> cjwatson: thx for the tree :)
<cjwatson> also hardcoding x86-64 is weird - aren't there conventions for how go packages' debian/rules are laid out that are a bit more portable?
<cjwatson> even if that doesn't happen to matter yet
<cjwatson> it might not matter right now, but since the problem is around this obj-x86_64-linux-gnu directory, it seems a good place to start
<cyball> yes this is the directory created by the dh_golang stuff
<cjwatson> yeah, but it's an architecture-specific one; I find it hard to believe that most go packages hardcode it, since most of them manage to build on other architectures
<cjwatson> which suggests to me that there is a template somewhere for this kind of thing that might work better
<cyball> might be .. I didn't find it yet
<cyball> but I try to get it running now ... that is from my perspective the step before :)
<dobey> it seems the problem is taht your "source" package already contains the built code
<cyball> cjwatson: ok it seems to work now
<cjwatson> dobey: no, that's not the problem
<cjwatson> cyball: ok, good
<cyball> now i can take care about the different arch types :D
<cjwatson> dobey: (the fix was https://launchpadlibrarian.net/232331708/eve_0.1-1_0.2-1.diff.gz, which should hopefully give you an idea)
<cjwatson> probably needs some clean rule tidyup, but anyway
<dobey> ah, yeah, the rules file is going about it all wrong
<dobey> assuming the dependencies are vendored in the source tree, or have their source packaged and are enumerated as build-depends, then you should only need the standard %: dh $@ --buildsystem=golang --with=golang rule
<cyball> yes ... the cleanup will follow now ... :) ... it took me the whole day all that stuff ... i've first started building only binary pkgs until the point i realized that PPA does not support them
<dobey> something akin to https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scope-snappy/trunk/view/head:/debian/rules
<cjwatson> looks like that could be improved further with dh-exec, too :)
<dobey> fwiw, including the .git directory in all the dependency trees in your source is also not nice
<cjwatson> ah, maybe not, the .in file in question isn't a debhelper file
<cyball> yes ... the git stuff will also be removed ... :-)
<dobey> cjwatson: yeah, there's some extra nasty stuff in there because go's build system itself doesn't have any way to manage generated data files :-/
<cyball> dobey: do you know how to vendor the sources in the pkg tree?
<cyball> dobey: is there a specific directory i have to put it into?
<dobey> cyball: see the "vendor" tool
<dobey> https://github.com/kardianos/govendor
<cyball> dobey: thx
#launchpad 2015-12-31
<mateo> found this some spam on the wiki done by a launchpad account - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/280333
<cyball> hi ... does somebody know if this bug(https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/884516) is fixed for now? Because I try to write a recipe and I get the error too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 884516 in Launchpad itself "bzr: ERROR: unknown command "dailydeb"" [Critical,Fix released]
<cyball> ohh i probably should mention that this happens on my pc not on launchpad itself
<cyball> I try to follog the tutorial https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<cyball> ohhh ok it works now ... the bzr-builder was not installed :)
#launchpad 2016-01-01
<Faux> I would like the "publishing history" data.  I can't see how you get it from the api docs; they mention fetching a single item given its id, but I can't find the ids, and my guesses result in "blank" responses.  Also, is the API deprecated, as the API index claims? e.g.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/custodia/0.1.0-2/+publishinghistory
<Faux> I am specifically interested in whether a build failed for ubuntu/xenial/amd64 for a source package/version pair, which I think I can get by fetching that data and seeing if it is "pocket: proposed".
<dobey> Faux: pocket proposed doesn't mean failure. it means the package is in the proposed pocket rather than release/updates/security
<Faux> Mmm.  In this case, I believe it is because it failed to build.  Maybe my statement only holds for previously released packages?
<dobey> no
<Faux> Okay.  In that case, is the buildd data exposed in any useful way you're aware of? :)
<Faux> You can observe the build failure, but only if you know the magic ID: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/custodia/0.1.0-2/+build/8184393
<Faux> (Linked from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/custodia/0.1.0-2 )
<dobey> source_package_publishing_history.getBuilds() gives you the builds for that source package, in the API
<dobey> or distro_series.getBuildRecords(source_name="custodia") will give you all the build records for that source in the specified distro series
<dobey> in the API
<Faux> Aha, yes.  list(launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].current_series.getBuildRecords(source_name='custodia')) looks like what I want.  Great, thanks.
#launchpad 2016-01-02
<tgm4883> Not sure if this is a known issue or not, or where to report it but downloading from PPA's, releases.ubuntu.com and cdimage.ubuntu.com is super slow last couple days. Looking at less than 100kB/s currently
<cjwatson> #canonical-sysadmin probably better
<cjwatson> if it's common to PPAs and releases/cdimage then it isn't likely to be an LP problem
<tgm4883> cjwatson: that's what I figured as well. I just posted there, thanks for looking
<dobey> well, probably plenty of people installing ubuntu on new computers this time of year…
#launchpad 2016-01-03
<aquacash5> Hey I was wondering if someone could help me get Kivy working on my xubuntu box
<aquacash5> I keep getting a 404 not found after adding the ppa
<aquacash5> nevermind i got it thank anyways
<wxl> hey is there any way i can download the full archive of a launchpad mailing list?
<wxl> i'm about ready to deactivate one of our lists because we're moving to lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> i don't want to lose the archives, though
<wgrant> wxl: It's not directly available, but we can send it to the team admin if they request it at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad.
<wxl> thx wgrant. just create a new question?
<wgrant> wxl: Yes.
<wxl> wgrant: thanks for the wonderful help, as always :)
<wgrant> np
<wxl> wgrant: i probably don't need to ping you with this but still https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/280425
